# Saney's log: more handsome then ever



## Saney (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, I'm starting this thread late because I was on vacation.. I did post the pics i needed too on the 9th.. so i'm good. Everyone just has a head start thats all.

4 days ain't shit. go fuck yourself. I'm going to place in this contest.. Just go ahead and say I won't NIGGER!


And i just ate three pieces of pizza... yea, NIGGER!


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

i wish you well brotha


----------



## Curt James (Jan 17, 2013)

_Any pizza left?_


----------



## longworthb (Jan 17, 2013)

Great another fatty in the comp


----------



## Watson (Jan 17, 2013)

why u so mad brah?


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm mad cause i'm fat.

No pizza left.

Thank you Azza


Starting with 1ml of Cut Mix ED. will add more as i can handle it  50/50/50 per ml Tren/Prop/Mast


and i'm using the NEW secret Fat burner I was given at half of the recommended dosage. Will add more as I can handle it.

Going to eat limited carbs as expected.

Going to purchase tanning membership.

Won't begin cardio until my second week in. 

And i fucked a fat girl last night.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 17, 2013)

Starting with 1ml of Cut Mix ED. will add more as i can handle it 50/50/50 per ml Tren/Prop/Mast



exactly what I'm about to do. I'm at 1 ml eod right now on top of 400 tren e and trt test


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2013)

sweet^^^


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 17, 2013)

Saney's the Man!!  Tell's it like it is.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i wish you well brotha



fu*k off.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*

Reps for the secret new fat burner! 

I hear it may have ground chicken beaks as an ingredient


----------



## longworthb (Jan 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Reps for the secret new fat burner!
> 
> I hear it may have ground chicken beaks as an ingredient


 And tears from little Jewish kids


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Reps for the secret new fat burner!




I was told you will be getting some also.


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Saney's the Man!!  Tell's it like it is.



god damn nigger straight


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



Saney said:


> I was told you will be getting some also.



You were also told I have a cawk like a breeding nigger


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 17, 2013)

Subbed to this Nigger log


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 17, 2013)

Kill it brother!


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh i'm going to kill it..

Already did my first tan today.. and i learned my Tanning Spa does spray on tans, so i'll be sure to get one before i do my photo shoot lol How can't I win?

But yea, i'm going to kick fucking ass.. nothing can stop me. 

In all seriousness, i'm going to try my hardest so i can look like my older brother (HeavyIron) or better than him.. which i think is very possible since i'm way younger 


fuck Ronnie.. beating him can be done in someone's sleep.. the real challenge to any game is taking away one's crown.


(Post written while eating a Dannon OIKOS Greek Yogurt)


----------



## longworthb (Jan 17, 2013)

Chobani yogurt is pretty decent too. 14 grams protein hardly shit for fat if it even has any. Plus it taste decent


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Chobani yogurt is pretty decent too. 14 grams protein hardly shit for fat if it even has any. Plus it taste decent




Dannon's is cheaper and has a MUCH better taste.. hands down to everyone i know who has tried it


----------



## longworthb (Jan 17, 2013)

Hmmm ill have to try it. Decent amount of protein too?


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2013)

i think 11grams.

but nobody is eating that yogurt because of its protein value.. its our "cheat" without really "cheating" snack which happens to have protein so we can keep our Man status.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 17, 2013)

Ya I try to keep some in the fridge cuz I always eat in the middle of the night. Never remember it but I wake up next to Oreos peanut butter u name it. Makes a good quick middle of the night snack


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok.. had my PBnJ and protein shake for breakfast.. (need carbs for SFW). Shot up in my leg, prolly not a great idea cause i'm gonna do some squats, presses, extensions, curls.

i need to fucking POOP

did my 1ml Cut mix.. Dragon Pharma via NeoMeds (i love that Greece ball)

drinking some coffee pre-workout.. 

slept like 10 fucking hours... but i'll still preform shitty in the gym (grandmother's basement)

The Captain looks big in his avy, but he can't press his own body weight, then he'll tell me that he squats 30lbs more than me... Whooptee DO nigger, Whooptee DOOOOO!!!! but my legs are small so i'll cutmyself soon.


And now i'm gonna touch my cock while i poop cause getting an erection prior to SFW is good for your workout and lord knows i need strength!!! (Allah)



i didn't weigh myself... i forgot to... i'll weigh myself tomorrow morning... and if anyone wants to see a video i'll be more than happy to provide with side of shrucken cock pics.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 18, 2013)

You going to be doing any videos?  Nigga please.


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll do videos upon request.. and pictures. This Cracker/Nigger ain't be never scurd


----------



## XYZ (Jan 18, 2013)

I am requesting videos.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 18, 2013)

Another formal request for videos. Preferably with some penis in them....


BTW, that keylime yougurt is the fucking bomb. Try it.


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2013)

XYZ said:


> I am requesting videos.



You have to be "Specific" when you make requests.. or i'll just shake my fat titties at everyone


Anyhooo, smashed some Squats, Extensions, Curls, and leg presses..

felt very nice. Yes i'm slowly building up and will eventually be Arnold's size. but until then, i'll settle for Azzza's size.

Got some Chicken baking in the oven... Mmmmmm... gonna go out and cop me some Mo! I NEED TO STAY HEALTHY GOD DAMNIT!!! i need to figure out a good cardio routine..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*

If I press my own weight next week will you bleach your anus Saney?

 It will contrast nicely with you're spray on tan, and I might give you extra points (cause I'm judging this mfker)


----------



## Saney (Jan 18, 2013)

Bleaching my Anus FTW!!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2013)

Saney said:


> (Post written while eating a Dannon OIKOS Greek Yogurt)



I just tried the Blueberry Oikos....sooooo fuckin' good!!


----------



## SFW (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*

^^^^ offensive to Jews


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2013)

Tesla said:


> I just tried the Blueberry Oikos....sooooo fuckin' good!!



Shit is BANGING!


And that Breakfast plate for SFW looks yummy... NOW I NEED BACON!!!

and i'm 240lbs... Why isn't this Bunk ass Dragon Pharma Cut Mix working???


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2013)

fell asleep.. so meal number 2 is coming late 

so i grabbed a piece of pizza and 3 chicken drum sticks.. that ought to be enough carbs for the day, and enough protein for this meal..

After i'm done eating, i'll go tanning.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2013)

Saney said:


> After i'm done eating, i'll go tanning.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 19, 2013)

SFW said:


>


My heart hurts just looking at all that Bacon


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2013)

Plates of Bacon or gtfo


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 19, 2013)

jenny craig is working for you


----------



## SFW (Jan 19, 2013)

Supreme allah must be stopped!





For saney....


Silverchair - Tomorrow - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 19, 2013)

You will all burn in the fires of the eyes of allah for not using Wp


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 20, 2013)

SFW said:


>



Sfw with diet support for contestants


----------



## Saney (Jan 20, 2013)

lol i think SFW wants me to lose this contest... i prolly will tho..

smoked some bud last night.. tried my hardest not to eat.. came home and HOUSED some sauerkraut and Hotdogs..

and some jelly, and some peanut butter, and 3 slices of pizza, and and and and


and i gained 2lbs from yesterday... SWEEET!


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2013)

Wtf is up with all these grown men sitting around smoking weed


do you never grow up?


----------



## Intense (Jan 20, 2013)

Wtf is up with all these grown men sitting around drinking alcohol


do you ever grow up?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*

Weed is for dweebs.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2013)

i dont drink


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 21, 2013)

for saney


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Sil, looks yummy.


KOS. i don't sit around and do anything besides choke my chicken.

i took two puffs on my friend's joint at work. that was all lol


anyhow, time to SFBack! i need to eat and wake up.. got put on Sundays now.. Now i work two days a week! yay!!!


----------



## XYZ (Jan 21, 2013)

Make something creative.  Like the video with your "girl" wearing the IronmagLabs" shirt.


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2013)

lol i'll see what i can do


----------



## s2h (Jan 21, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Wtf is up with all these grown men sitting around smoking weed
> 
> 
> do you never grow up?


yup..can't they just do what most middle aged men do..get some 10mg green beans and chill out...all that smoking is bad for ya..


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2013)

I want to know what makes smoking weed a "Kid" thing. 

And if you'll associate Weed with Children, then i'll find some stupid grown up things we don't do. that we should because we are adults?



Please stop while you're ahead. Losing battle here.


P.s. i never smoke. i'm high on life and tren


Anyhow, Just finished SFBack! left elbow pain 

getting ready for my 3rd meal.  (woke up at 11am from work) 

then about to get my tan on.. i'm slowly starting to darken... mhm!!!! then maybe later i'll nail some cardio!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2013)

my parents are drug addicts...i look down on most everything but roids due to that

i see weed as a kid thing cause i did drugs an smoked weed as a teen...im now 28...lol at living the same way as a grown man that you did as a boy...i hope exp maks peple smarter...it doesnt in general

my parents are near 50...still smoking weed,crack,coke whatever...blowing everyday on getting drunk

not really a personal statement towards you...anyone that lives the same now...as they did then


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my parents are drug addicts...i look down on most everything but roids due to that
> 
> i see weed as a kid thing cause i did drugs an smoked weed as a teen...im now 28...lol at living the same way as a grown man that you did as a boy...i hope exp maks peple smarter...it doesnt in general
> 
> ...




i'm sorry your parents got addicted. And I also share the same views kinda. Someone who does it occasionally is fine. i do it on average once every 3 years. my brother smokes everyday and i hate it.

but w/e. i'm living my life the way i choose to


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2013)

i guess if you got it like that...in real grown up life that random joint could equal being fired from a job or loss of income for your family...maybe missing that mortgage payment

things i have to worry about


newayz...hope it was awesome toking and giggling...wooohoo


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2013)

actually it was lol

i said some funny ass shit.. damn i miss being a kid. or i'd do that shit all the time.



I need to get a Mortgage!!! i feel left out!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2013)

i hate my mortgage...its a little oversized for what we have


----------



## Intense (Jan 21, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my parents are drug addicts...i look down on most everything but roids due to that
> 
> i see weed as a kid thing cause i did drugs an smoked weed as a teen...im now 28...lol at living the same way as a grown man that you did as a boy...i hope exp maks peple smarter...it doesnt in general
> 
> ...




Making a general statement like that is silly tho. I smoke very often and make a good living, fire department and my side job. If you have self control and dont go full retard, smoking is fine(10x better than alcohol imo). Everyones different tho and Im sorry your parents are addicts.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*

I associate pot with hippies. I fkg hate hippies


----------



## Bowden (Jan 21, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i hate my mortgage...its a little oversized for what we have



Ever consider refinancing?
Interest rates are dirt cheap now.


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Ever consider refinancing?
> Interest rates are dirt cheap now.



This^


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 21, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Ever consider refinancing?
> Interest rates are dirt cheap now.



Cant refinance right now if your not in a govt backed mortgage. If your mortgage is privately held your stuck... Some new legislation is being reviewed regarding opening those mortgages up.


----------



## s2h (Jan 21, 2013)

i just refinanced..got 3.25%..made a big difference from what i had before..


----------



## Tesla (Jan 21, 2013)

Who woulda thought Saney's log would get Hijacked by Real Estate refinancing talk?


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2013)

Diet has been good. weigh is slowly dropping. Cut Mix is up to 1.2ml ED. Tan is starting to kick in.

Soon (and most likely prior to the 10 week finish line) i'll be number one and i'll just win automatically


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Cant refinance right now if your not in a govt backed mortgage. If your mortgage is privately held your stuck... Some new legislation is being reviewed regarding opening those mortgages up.



True but most are.  Don't forget to check your address on both Fannie and Freddie as most people just look at Fannie.

I just went from a 6% 30 to a 2.75% 10 and it was a walk in the park (ton more papers to sign at closing but EVERYTHING is spelled out of for the simple illiterate mother fuckers now).  With the exception of one initial phone call to apply, everything was handled via email.    My broker was mid 30's driving a new R8 so the mortgage business must be good.  



Carry on Saney.


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2013)

Felt GOOD smashing some biceps. I do 15 rep sets on every exercise except Squats and Deadlifts as of now.. 

I can't Do crossover Hammer curls like KOS cause i'm small and weak, but i did 45's!!!!

yesterday and today i did gyno titty injections.. hopefully the tren melts the gyno away so i can escape 4,000$ surgery!!


anyhow, back to the Mortgage business.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 22, 2013)

^^^Do you inject straight into the nipple?


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes. it makes them extra puffy and my bf likes it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2013)

those 55s were light dude

i have a fatass vid somewhere...where i super set 60 reg curls with 75pound hammers


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2013)

damn bro.. you're He-Man!

I'm weak. have weak biceps.. and i'm very ashamed of myself


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2013)

just for show...get way better pumps with lighter weights


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2013)

Carb load every morning! then Carb starve throughout the day. I LOVE IT!

And i can Bench Press 240lbs 15 times! yay!

Who loves me?


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2013)

CUT MIX GOD DAMNIT!!!

just bumped it to 1.3mls ED.. shit is getting serious!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2013)

Saney said:


> Carb load every morning! then Carb starve throughout the day. I LOVE IT!
> 
> And i can Bench Press 240lbs 15 times! yay!
> 
> Who loves me?


just not unconditionally


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL @ SIL

worked last night. had some new bitch in there. long black hair, but whore had the side of her head shaved... kinda crazy.. but her ass was small and innocent and i just wanted to Plow the fucking life out of it... maybe i'll be able to soon 

still 239lbs. Chest is sore. Feet grew a little, pigment is still KOS white, and i'm still unjerked...


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 24, 2013)

Bang her in the ass and give her buck teeth Saney


----------



## Saney (Jan 24, 2013)

I wish!


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 24, 2013)

me too


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 24, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



at least you didnt eat the whole cake.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 24, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> at least you didnt eat the whole cake.



have you seen your gut booboo?


----------



## Saney (Jan 24, 2013)

You leave Azza alone! wait.. why isn't ha banned yet?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2013)

all these cakes are awesome lol 

On a good note! i cut out all my pizza and ended my Pop-Tart binge.. and i'm down to 238.

cut mix is bunk. so i'm all natty like Ronald. 

And my leg hurts and i didn't even pin it... not sure why

about to do like 1 rep of every exercise today.. nothing wrong with some Circuit training right?


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2013)

Just smashed legs!!! Had my protein shake! Now about to do 10minutes of Cardio! Then go Tanning! Then have someone toss my salad. Then go to work! Then convince all the fat strippers they need to get off their feet and sit on my Lappy


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 25, 2013)

Saney said:


> hopefully the tren melts the gyno away so i can escape 4,000$ surgery!!



Isn't that like curing skin cancer with a tanning bed???


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*

Apes are skyping each other at other zoos. So the pigfaced news lady told me


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Isn't that like curing skin cancer with a tanning bed???



Yea i'm not sure it's gonna work.. 



theCaptn' said:


> Apes are skyping each other at other zoos. So the pigfaced news lady told me



wtf are you mumbling aboot?


Anyhoo! I'm jerked, tan is starting to come along. my body is getting all burnt up. And i need to up my cardio a bit 10mins isn't enough.. i'll do 11 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice^

Did some cardio. added time and difficulty on the Stationary bike. 

White Power!


----------



## Saney (Jan 27, 2013)

Added time on the Cardio session!

really cranked it out hard this time.. i'm also recovering from a Leg Injury.. prolly an infection inside the muscle.. but it fucking kills me


----------



## Saney (Jan 28, 2013)

Just finished SFW! About to get some Protein and then Smash some Cardio!!! Then Tanning! then go get anal from an HIV Stripper


oh and i weigh 237lbs today  So I ate 3 big cookies to celebrate!


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 29, 2013)

I finally cheated today and ate waffle house I felt sick after and puked.I think I have hiv maybe I can get some Watson test from walgreens


----------



## Saney (Jan 29, 2013)

Watson test? lol 

Puking up Waffles? HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Jan 30, 2013)

Well i'm fatter than ever but i'm losing weight.. i guess that means my LBM is shrinking. Which is great!!!!!!!!! 

down to 235lbs NIGGLETS!!

Jerked, Lean, and Tan!


----------



## Saney (Jan 30, 2013)

Smashed CHEST!!!

Celebrated my weight loss with another 4 Big Oatmeal raisin cookies!!!! Might even go get my drink on tonight!


----------



## SFW (Jan 30, 2013)

Saney with AIDS?


----------



## Saney (Jan 31, 2013)

Gained 10lbs last night. Smoked some Weed'age and got Uber Hungry and fucking destroyed a box of cookies, a sammich, and a big ass bowl of chillie last night. Shit was epic!

now i'm fat again. back to 260lbs on one late night meal


----------



## XYZ (Jan 31, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I finally cheated today and ate waffle house I felt sick after and puked.I think I have hiv maybe I can get some Watson test from walgreens



What a pussy, hand in your man card.  Negged.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 31, 2013)

This guy loves me ^^^^


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

love the avi Saney


----------



## Saney (Jan 31, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> love the avi Saney




Thank you.. Her name is "Shyloh" google Shyloh mfc for more pics and videos


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2013)

Down more weight.. I think i either have a tape worm, or recently got cancer.. i'm eat an entire pizza everyday yet i'm dropping weight.. i think something is wrong


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2013)

SMASHED LEGS!!! Keep moving up in weight and number of total reps in the entire workout. and i'm losing weight at the same time..


Is this normal?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2013)

clearly fat fuck and azza have been pming you tips


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> clearly fat fuck and azza have been pming you tips



Clearly


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2013)

Updated pic!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 2, 2013)

Saney said:


> Updated pic!!!



Great progress! Keep at it!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*

Moar pizza!


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't laugh at me!

and thank you Heavy!


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>




ohh good, a threesome, then eat them.


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2013)

Got some dirty anus sex from a very dirty dirty stripper last night.. It stunk my entire room up!

Time to smash some fucking back GOD DAMNIT!!!


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2013)

Good workout!!! moving up in weight!!! still super fat


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> clearly fat fuck and azza have been pming you tips





Clearly mad cuz he's fat ^^^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



Saney said:


> Got some dirty anus sex from a very dirty dirty stripper last night.. It stunk my entire room up!
> 
> Time to smash some fucking back GOD DAMNIT!!!



What will youre mum say???


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2013)

Fuck my Mum!

I need the dirty anus sluts!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



Saney said:


> Fuck my Mum!
> 
> I need the dirty anus sluts!!!



As long as you clean your penis properly and not leave marks on the sheets, I guess she won't mind


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2013)

I need moar pizza!!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 4, 2013)

Frozen or delivery ftw?


----------



## s2h (Feb 5, 2013)

Saney said:


> Fuck my Mum!
> 
> I need the dirty anus sluts!!!


Saney can you get your avi ho to take a pic with a butternut squash in her love pie??..i like squash..


----------



## Saney (Feb 5, 2013)

lol I messaged her alot on FB.. she wont respond..


----------



## XYZ (Feb 5, 2013)

Saney said:


> lol I messaged her alot on FB.. she wont respond..



Fuck her and posting shit on facebook you nigger.  Go get another dirty stripper whore!  This isn't a request, it's a GODDAMN order.


----------



## Saney (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes Sir!

Back to 235lbs.. stuck there for a couple days.. diet could be slightly cleaner.

i need to go to the unemployment office today so i can get an extension on my free money.. Saney needs that 300$ a week for FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 5, 2013)

Saney said:


> lol I messaged her alot on FB.. she wont respond..



Haha I guess even plain looking ho bags have standards... Just funny that she draws the line at you and not posting random videos of herself dancing nude.


----------



## Saney (Feb 6, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Haha I guess even plain looking ho bags have standards... Just funny that she draws the line at you and not posting random videos of herself dancing nude.




yea i know right? wtf!!!

my left elbow keeps destroying my chest workouts.. hard to improve when i keep having to stop half way through.. very annoying/frustrating.. grrrrrr! Makes me wanna smash weights harder than Azza slams the virgin pooper of one of his little boy victims.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2013)

thanks man, good to see i occupy your small head space still


----------



## Saney (Feb 6, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> thanks man, good to see i occupy your small head space still




Do you even lift, bro?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 6, 2013)

no


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2013)

Blubbed, Pale, and UnJerked...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*

Shave yoar thighs and you can win this bro!


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2013)

Yea, i'll shave them when its time!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 7, 2013)

Saney said:


> Blubbed, Pale, and UnJerked...



The sexy man song - YouTube


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 7, 2013)

Saney said:


> Blubbed, Pale, and UnJerked...



I'm pretty sure this is the mandatory every 3 weeks pic AG style.


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm glad everyone likes it so far!


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2013)

Damn, couple bad nights and jumped up soo much weight.. like WTF!

Plus NeoMeds handed me another fat batch of bunk ass shit.. last time i get anything from them


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2013)

that's amazing lol


tho i could go for some cake


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2013)

Had a good back workout Monday, never posted it up.

Gonna smash some Chest today.. 

diet is ok. I need to stop drinking!

Lord knows i need to hit 230lbs ASAP!

Heavy is blowing everyone away, man surely knows how to crack down.. very good man to stay in touch with. tho his double chin is scary


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2013)

If i am even lucky enough to place third, i will get me some M-Sten!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 13, 2013)

u look good for second...look better than him aesthetically...can tell he rarely trains when not doing these contest or at least doesn't do it pedal to the metal....sure knows how to drop fat fast though


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2013)

sure does

i'm doing. Tren Ace 90mg today, with 50mg Inj Win, and 125mg Test E on Mon,Wed,Fri

And i'm just finishing up some gay oral winny pills that i've had forever


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 13, 2013)

I liked winny pills....wp real tren makes me feel bad....much preferred the sides of mostly fake jintani


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2013)

i have some fake as Kalpa Cut mix lol 30mls.. Free.99


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 13, 2013)

I thought kLPA WAS A GOOD BRAND...ILL BUY IT...MIX WITH WP


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2013)

was good... last two shipments were fucking trash


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 13, 2013)

THE WP activates the placebos


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2013)

Smashed some chest today.. Thank god the shit i got now is sweet! 

hit 250 x 15 on the Bench Press!!! yay! moving up to 255!

i should be able to cut down nicely now with some real gears and strict dieting. 230 here i come!


----------



## SFW (Feb 13, 2013)

Saney said:


> was good... last two shipments were fucking trash



Look at the open vial you were using. Is it lot: KP110601 Exp: 05/2015 ?


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2013)

SFW said:


> Look at the open vial you were using. Is it lot: KP110601 Exp: 05/2015 ?




yes, exactly that


----------



## SFW (Feb 13, 2013)

I fucking knew it!


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2013)

gay shitty trash


----------



## SFW (Feb 13, 2013)

His old batches were crack though. 

No idea how he went from that to fucking tranny piss.

Iakat, youre fucking dead!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*

Dutch Jew Bastard!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 13, 2013)

SFW said:


> Look at the open vial you were using. Is it lot: KP110601 Exp: 05/2015 ?


Junk toss it


----------



## Saney (Feb 14, 2013)

8lbs to go!..


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Feb 14, 2013)

I need moar cake!


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm happy to finally have some real Tren in my system.. along with some Inj. Winny.. and now soon to be in my line-up, Mel2! Gonna get dark as a MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## XYZ (Feb 15, 2013)

Saney said:


> I'm happy to finally have some real Tren in my system.. along with some Inj. Winny.. and now soon to be in my line-up, Mel2! Gonna get dark as a MOTHERFUCKER



Be sure you know WTF you're doing with that stuff.  It can cause moles and a host of other issues.  It's not something that will go away either after you stop.  Be careful


----------



## Saney (Feb 15, 2013)

I've used it before.. didn't die..

What am I to worry about?


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



Saney said:


> I've used it before.. didn't die..
> 
> What am I to worry about?



Your foreskin could grow back, and you could lose the hook off your big Jew nose


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 15, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


God damn that looks like it wants to get in my belly.


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2013)

Haha, well that shit looks Delish! 

I ordered another 30mg of Mel2, friend wanted some of that stuff. Everybody wants to get dark!

Smashed some good legs yesterday.. I'm starting to improve even faster now. However, I pinned my left leg and that mother fucker swelled up like CRAZY.. after doing my squats I could barely bend it 10degrees... fucking horrible.. still in pain and can barely move that bitch.. lord knows what i did, but maybe its just the winny


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

I heard inj winny hurts like a mother fucker


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2013)

yea.. esp concentrated winny @100mg/ml lol 

but this isn't the first time i've had problems with this leg.. and the winny hasn't hurt me on any other injection site.. so idk


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

Botched pin?


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2013)

idk what botched is lol

anyway, my leg started going through crazy pain after i suck the pin all the way down.. i must have hit something... fucking killing me. this leg is starting to blow.. and when you pin EVERY DAY it sucks to lose a pinning spot.. not many left that can handle Inj winny lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

rabdo is linked to m2


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> rabdo is linked to m2



????


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

it was an od case of m2...you are on a computer 24 /7 google it


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2013)

I checked it out, dosing too high will kill you.. i wouldn't go above 1mg ED


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



Saney said:


> idk what botched is lol
> 
> anyway, my leg started going through crazy pain after i suck the pin all the way down.. i must have hit something... fucking killing me. this leg is starting to blow.. and when you pin EVERY DAY it sucks to lose a pinning spot.. not many left that can handle Inj winny lol



I sometimes get soreness and swelling when pinning quads - nowhere else. I've been pinning glutes the last 3 months, it's a little awkward but there's plenty of surface area to cover. 

Gears!


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2013)

Cottage Cheese FTW!!


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2013)

Lean and Fat


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

Lmfao sexy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

the guy on the right is hawt


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2013)

Told ya lol i have very thick abs underneath this fat.. can push those niggers out far.. but i didn't do that with my before pics like i'm sure plenty of ppl did..


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

<<<<did


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2013)

Seeing improvements!


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol u fucking prick editing my post


----------



## Tesla (Feb 16, 2013)

I got my money on Saney or Heavy!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



Tesla said:


> I got my money on Saney or Heavy!



Heavy cant win.

If Ronnie doesn't win he'll get owned off this board


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2013)

haha


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 17, 2013)

Jesus your pecs are gross. Looks like an old heffer. Keep trying AZZAs watching.


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2013)

My pecs suck. i can barely stimulate them. plus they are covered in fat.. thus me trying to lean out some


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 17, 2013)

Saney said:


> My pecs suck. i can barely stimulate them. plus they are covered in fat.. thus me trying to lean out some


Try lifting weights I bet you will see some results after a few months


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2013)

fuck you


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2013)

Lowered my dose of Tren Ace to 70mg ED today.. and upped my Winny to 60mg ED.

With my Mel2 coming, some strict dieting, and decent training, i could beat everyone except heavy lol 

(D-Lats said i have nasty boobs)


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 17, 2013)

Up the winny to 100mg. You will see way better results an probably help burn off fat. Winny is awesome but for me I only really notice it at high doses. I ran 100mg a day for 2 months before I came in last in that show so maybe I'm wrong. I did have stiations in my upper body.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



D-Lats said:


> Up the winny to 100mg. You will see way better results an probably help burn off fat. Winny is awesome but for me I only really notice it at high doses. I ran 100mg a day for 2 months before I came in last in that show so maybe I'm wrong. I did have stiations in my upper body.



How were your joints on that high of a dose?   I always hear bad things about winny and joint pain.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 17, 2013)

100 mg of inj winny did not give me joint issues. It did chew the fuck out of my hair line.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2013)

Tri-Tip, Mushroom, and onion omelette.....This will get ya jerked, Saney.


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2013)

I eat eggs and chicken breasts all fucking day... i hate my life!

and i had some cookies today.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2013)

Saney said:


> I eat eggs and chicken breasts all fucking day... i hate my life!
> 
> and i had some cookies today.



I keep the eggs as a constant and mix in steak, salmon , and chicken to mix it up........

btw...New Swamp FTW.


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2013)

Tesla said:


> btw...New Swamp FTW.




Yea, i know lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Tri-Tip, Mushroom, and onion omelette.....This will get ya jerked, Saney.



im confused...this will get saney jerked...its your recipe...so you would think it would get you jerked...how is this going to jerk saney if you cant jerk yourself?


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



dieseljimmy said:


> 100 mg of inj winny did not give me joint issues. It did chew the fuck out of my hair line.



I'm lucky in that department.   I've run 100 mgs masterone ED with no hairline issues.


----------



## SFW (Feb 17, 2013)

> im confused...this will get saney jerked...its your recipe...so you would think it would get you jerked...how is this going to jerk saney if you cant jerk yourself?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 17, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> How were your joints on that high of a dose?   I always hear bad things about winny and joint pain.


During they were fine after they were fucked but npp and deca help.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



dieseljimmy said:


> 100 mg of inj winny did not give me joint issues. It did chew the fuck out of my hair line.



Only fags worry about hairlines. Who needs pubes anyways?


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2013)

I need more Cottage Cheese!!!


----------



## SFW (Feb 17, 2013)

killerofsaints said:


> im confused...this will get saney jerked...its your recipe...so you would think it would get you jerked...how is this going to jerk saney if you cant jerk yourself?



bump gdi!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2013)

I will run it down....he will say Im fat and his arms are bigger...he wont post a single pic to back up this claim....he will repeat fat this and that over and over...I will say he is mouthing off but not backing it up...ill get frustrated because he wont act like a man and stop bothering....the dude is half saneys size and not in better shape  giving him advice....period...nothing else to say....couldn't care less what he responds...he is a typical internet cop out


----------



## longworthb (Feb 18, 2013)

What do u do for chest workout saney? I threw in some winny tabs an 20mg mdht I had lying here for the hell of it


----------



## longworthb (Feb 18, 2013)

Low dose of each of course to save my liver from taking a fat shit


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2013)

I do Bench presses flat. Incline DB Pressed. Cable Machine for crossovers. each set i aim for 15 reps. for some reason, i never feel it in my pecs.. thats why they suck


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2013)

I need that banana boat!

Scale read 240 today.. eating good, training good, weight won't fall lol i'm confused!

Friday's Pinning still has my leg fucked up pretty bad.. slightly better now, so i'll see if i can do some kind of workout today.. really hope it doesn't fuck me over completely.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 18, 2013)

Saney said:


> I need that banana boat!
> 
> Scale read 240 today.. eating good, training good, weight won't fall lol i'm confused!
> 
> Friday's Pinning still has my leg fucked up pretty bad.. slightly better now, so i'll see if i can do some kind of workout today.. really hope it doesn't fuck me over completely.



Ephedra or coke both should cut weight.......and are extremely habbit forming so you should be skinny for the rest fo your life!!!  however short it might be after that.


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2013)

Well i can't do my normal back routine because of my leg pain.. so i'll just smash some Biceps instead. little quick workout ought to be ok.


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2013)

I missed doing biceps.. lord knows they are way too tiny.. i need to get back in that rhythm.

hopefully my leg will be operational for tomorrow so i can pound some Lats and Deads. 


Inj. winny is def starting to piss me off.. took forever to get that shit in today... errrrr..


240lbs this morning.. i'd like to believe i'm building muscle... i just doubt it lol


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 18, 2013)

All Im gear is bunk sad that prohormones give you better gains ironmaglabs ftw


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2013)

IML stuff is the shit.. if i was on that, i'd be a fucking beast


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2013)

Saney said:


> IML stuff is the shit.. if i was on that, i'd be a fucking beast



It looks like youre winning this comp. We'll probably give you all the prizes. 

....And ban Ronny because we dont need two Azzas


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 19, 2013)

ronny can stay..if he makes a video stripping in IM t-shirt...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 19, 2013)

Saney said:


> IML stuff is the shit.. if i was on that, i'd be a fucking beast


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It looks like youre winning this comp. We'll probably give you all the prizes.
> 
> ....And ban Ronny because we dont need two Azzas



Wow....The prizes are going to a DRSE member......Imagine that.


----------



## SFW (Feb 19, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> Wow....The prizes are going to a DRSE member......Imagine that.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 19, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> Wow....The prizes are going to a DRSE member......Imagine that.


----------



## Saney (Feb 19, 2013)

What can I say? I'm a master of visual deception.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



Saney said:


> What can I say? I'm a master of visual deception.



Reddog wishes he could be you


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Reddog wishes he could be you



If so, not many do lol

237lbs! I dehydrated myself last night with many beers, and strippers were showing me there Cunts.. lovely buncha skanks there were!

pinned tren/winny 60mg in my left titty, now its fucking swollen like a MF lol i can't win! AND I GOTTA DO CHEST TODAY!!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 20, 2013)

I got two lumps/scar tissue/abcesses both from winny. Ones on my chest and I can see it through my shirt. Fuck injecting winny. Fuck eating winny. Fuck you winstrol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



dieseljimmy said:


> I got two lumps/scar tissue/abcesses both from winny. Ones on my chest and I can see it through my shirt. Fuck injecting winny. Fuck eating winny. Fuck you winstrol.



You need to stfu and PSFG!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I got two lumps/scar tissue/abcesses both from winny. Ones on my chest and I can see it through my shirt. Fuck injecting winny. Fuck eating winny. Fuck you winstrol.


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I got two lumps/scar tissue/abcesses both from winny. Ones on my chest and I can see it through my shirt. Fuck injecting winny. Fuck eating winny. Fuck you winstrol.





theCaptn' said:


> You need to stfu and PSFG!




This^


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I got two lumps/scar tissue/abcesses both from winny. Ones on my chest and I can see it through my shirt. Fuck injecting winny. Fuck eating winny. Fuck you winstrol.



Shitty UGL winny.  I miss the days when you could get vet winny.


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2013)

I need Vet Winny! shit i got now is killing me slowly


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 21, 2013)

Saney said:


> I need Vet Winny! shit i got now is killing me slowly




Just get oral??? fuck injecting that shit.  Everyone I have ever seen inject that shit ends up with rediculous PIP.


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 21, 2013)

*re: Saney AG Training Log ''Road To Perfection''*



Saney said:


> I need Vet Winny! shit i got now is killing me slowly



I used to be able to get winstrol V whenever i wanted but now even alot of vets are buying from compounding labs. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 21, 2013)

Oral Winny is the way to go. 50mg daily.


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2013)

yea.. i think i'm gonna quick the gay Inj winny.. its destroying me... every part of my body hurts.. just isn't worth it.. and i have Plenty of the oral.. just wanted to use up some old Inj.


anyhow, the Tren is fucking me so badly with my sleep that everything sucks.. workouts blow, along with everyday things.. what's the next best drug? NPP?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*

Probably NPP. Mast Prop would be another option.


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2013)

I might go with NPP.. Masteron ain't really all that amazing


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*

NPP is dirt cheap


----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2013)

Yea. i'll get some of that.

And i'm down to 236lbs now! yay!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Feb 22, 2013)

4 eggs this morning.. got a hair cut.. gonna shave my torso today.. 10 chicken breasts in the oven just now.. gotta work the entire weekend..

Can't train because my leg is fucked up from that winny... that shit screwed up my entire fucking week for working out.. i'm so done with that shit.. i'll just double up the Oral winny to help make up for it.

anyhow, i need some NPP for my bulk in the Fall.. i need to get big and possibly nail 405 on the bench press.


oh and in the mean time, i'll win this gay competition.. i'm obviously the only one who is only giving it 50%.. but i'm getting UBER serial with my diet now.. i need this to NOT be a split decision. i'll just use the shit to get some M-Sten and abuse that until my liver falls out


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2013)

Down more weight!!! i'm starting to see... more fat


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2013)

stop maxing out you stupid fuck


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> stop maxing out you stupid fuck




i haven't done any max lifts in over two months.. i changed all my sets to 15 reps each.

i'll go heavy in the winter. plus as I diet, higher reps is easier to do.


GYCH!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2013)

that svt guy is always maxing out...I always fus about it...every few months he is whining about his shoulder or pec attachment...mp competitor powerlifting...why


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> that svt guy is always maxing out...I always fus about it...every few months he is whining about his shoulder or pec attachment...mp competitor powerlifting...why



who ever that guy is


----------



## Saney (Feb 24, 2013)

Took my shirt off in front of all the ladies last night... they loved it.. every single tranny got a big fat boner.

235.0lbs this morning. Drinking enough water, X'ed out the Inj winny. double my oral winny to 100mg ED. now i pin 100mg Tren EOD along with 125mg of Test E.

All three training sessions were worthless last week.. hopefully this week it'll be nice. Pump a little iron. Lose some more fatness. get jerked and lean..


I feel confidant that I can beat out KOS, Azza, Ronnie, and Longworth... not exactly sure who else i'm up against in this contest outside AG..


I just want some more Legal Oral Gears


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*

Azza has quit. Ronnie has nearly quit, even though he mouthed off how he was gonna own the shit out of everyone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

half the logs or more are inactive...mine to though there are pics and vids in there


----------



## Saney (Feb 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Azza has quit. Ronnie has nearly quit, even though he mouthed off how he was gonna own the shit out of everyone



Me vs KOS?? This ought to be interesting... hmmm


Place your bets!!! 


Free M-Sten headed my way!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*

Even if reddog was a contestant, he has been banned from winning prizes due to being overly lame


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 24, 2013)

Who dares call me over and done with?I dropped tren completely and just run test.Im thinking about running this prohormone at my gym called sus 250 its basically super dmz.FYI I never went on a proper diet like I should have.I got shit faced for a solid week down in new Orleans for mardi graw.I basically relied on cardio and high reps.How many more weeks?


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Who dares call me over and done with?I dropped tren completely and just run test.Im thinking about running this prohormone at my gym called sus 250 its basically super dmz.FYI I never went on a proper diet like I should have.I got shit faced for a solid week down in new Orleans for mardi graw.I basically relied on cardio and high reps.How many more weeks?




glad you're still alive.. but all i see is red skin


----------



## SFW (Feb 25, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Who dares call me over and done with?I dropped tren completely and just run test.Im thinking about running this prohormone at my gym called *sus 250* its basically super dmz.FYI I never went on a proper diet like I should have.I got shit faced for a solid week down in new Orleans for mardi graw.I basically relied on cardio and high reps.How many more weeks?



Are you cutting or bulking? You should have visible abs by now if you were cutting. I think i see visible abs on saney...which i never have before. 

And i think the PH you speak of "sustanon 250" is mostly DHEA. (prasterone)

Which basically does nothing but turn into estrogen.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2013)

damn...Ronnie guy has accomplished zilch...I haven't even been trying


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



SFW said:


> And i think the PH you speak of "sustanon 250" is mostly DHEA. (prasterone)
> 
> Which basically does nothing but turn into estrogen.



Lmao!


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## XYZ (Feb 25, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Who dares call me over and done with?I dropped tren completely and just run test.Im thinking about running this prohormone at my gym called sus 250 its basically super dmz.FYI I never went on a proper diet like I should have.I got shit faced for a solid week down in new Orleans for mardi graw.I basically relied on cardio and high reps.How many more weeks?




I would recommend, high doses of DNP (600-1g ED).  GICH!


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 25, 2013)

i'd recommend extra shifts on the pole


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2013)

lmfao y'all fucking cracking me up..

i'm down to 232lbs today... WHAT NIGGA!?!?!?


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 25, 2013)

I started out strong cutting but got burnt out after month(tren insomnia,baby momma drama,)I started loose focus not give a fuck about much last few weeks.I figure we got four weeks left I'm not sure what I should do.


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2013)

you should bulk again. Then you can show those old ladies who the real man is.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 25, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I started out strong cutting but got burnt out after month(tren insomnia,baby momma drama,)I started loose focus not give a fuck about much last few weeks.I figure we got four weeks left I'm not sure what I should do.



hi azza


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^^not pissing blood,I worked out once here and there.I say we.extend contest 12 weeks 10 weeks to short.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 25, 2013)

SFW said:


> Are you cutting or bulking? You should have visible abs by now if you were cutting. I think i see visible abs on saney...which i never have before.
> 
> And i think the PH you speak of "sustanon 250" is mostly DHEA. (prasterone)
> 
> Which basically does nothing but turn into estrogen.



DNA SUST 250 Prohormone at Muscle Freaks Nutrition Supplements

A lot ppl talking good about this at gym for 45.00 I figured what the hell


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I say we.extend contest 12 weeks 10 weeks to short.




I don't think that's gonna happen broskie


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



ontopthegame85 said:


> ^^^not pissing blood,I worked out once here and there.I say we.extend contest 12 weeks 10 weeks to short.



Not a fkg chance in hell chubby. Looks like you and Azza are the queens of excuses


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 25, 2013)

Pro Hormones don't work.  GICH!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 25, 2013)

I never had excuses.I had real life problems that most you would not know.I lost all contact with person means most to me in my life.Imagine always being close to your kid then bam all sudden you can't see or contact him anymore.Anyone with a kid go threw this and then see if A contest on the internet mean anything.In December beginning Jan I was in good place good state of mind.No excuse but my motivation was sucked from me still sucks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*

A week off at mardi gra binging on meth is an excuse


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> A week off at mardi gra binging on meth is an excuse



This^


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 25, 2013)

loosing azza would mean the end of the world to me too..


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 25, 2013)

Meth binge was a joke but Mardi gra wasn't no excuse.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 25, 2013)

Im trying to stable my life and get back on my feet.I have give up my bike and other prize toys so I can pay legal bs to get my #1 prize possession back.Most guys as young as me would say fuck it but Im not going let that happen.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 25, 2013)

Four weeks left I'm not crying I want to place this thing still possible I don't see anyone besides heavy doing spectacular.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2013)

there is spectacular and then there is your most recent...you look the same or worse...use the weights to vent or something


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yea I had go all the way down to bottom to find my way back up.The gym is a sanctuary and can help you feel good both inside and out.Unfortunately its not the answer to every problem in life.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2013)

You guys need to get on the cardio and quit whinning. I was in the hospital 3 times in the last few weeks with a loved one. Shit happens. Its called life, now get to fucking work.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 25, 2013)

fucking pussies...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2013)

you look like shit


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 25, 2013)

Only guy in Im history to post after pics with shirt on.Atleast azza took his off (god knows why)


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe I will post my end pics in my Im shirt


----------



## Saney (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not doing too badly with my dieting.. my goal is 220lbs. that'll look nice on me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



Saney said:


> I'm not doing too badly with my dieting.. my goal is 220lbs. that'll look nice on me.



You're winning cause you're DRSE and Jewish


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm bingeing and placing in this shit show.I figured it out tonight stair machine is ultimate cardio workout.I will binge on chicken and rice here on out went store and stocked up tonight.I will try depleted cardio in the am.


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2013)

i cheated last night with some Boneless chicken wings. Not too bad tho. but today will be flawless.. can't lose to bulking ronnie


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2013)

Yesterday smashed out some Deadlifts..

Today smashed some Biceps.

Tomorrow chest.

weighed 233lbs today.

Diet will be uber clean.

Ronnie can't win


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)

ur guns looking huge from the side...wish I was some sort of muscle vampire...you guys would be like what happened to mrs kos...why is kos ripped now...fuck her...fucking bitch


----------



## longworthb (Feb 26, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> DNA SUST 250 Prohormone at Muscle Freaks Nutrition Supplements
> 
> A lot ppl talking good about this at gym for 45.00 I figured what the hell


This actually looks decent. Halodrol dmz 1 andro and a progestin  I'd use it as a decent kicker. I like running phs to kick most cycles. Drol will be my next tho . Good job so far saney. Ur looking pretty sexy . I've had a ton of bullshit going on but I sure as hell won't pull an azza and bitch out. I look better then I did in my before a for sure. Just sucks because it feels like I'm wasting gear when I can't train every day like I want so I've cut my doses back


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2013)

my guns are tiny


----------



## longworthb (Feb 26, 2013)

Nah mine are. Genetics are a bitch when it comes to may arms. I got long muscles so a high peak is pretty much impossible


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2013)

Yea, yours suck. 

KOS on the other hand, has nice arms.. but still too much body fat.


----------



## SFW (Feb 26, 2013)

Bad ass of the month? Or sniveling crybaby birdchested faggot?

Did you buy that pig a big mac and tell her soweee yet?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)

she seemed cute...I like her


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2013)

Diet was on point yesterday. Dropped some weight. 5 more pounds until i'm at my old weight of 225.  but even then it won't be enough, i need to reach 220 at least for a chance at this.

I know I can't defeat heavy, but I know at least I won't be too far behind.



Got some chest exercises to do today. Throwing down some eggs and sugarless coffee. Soon a Shake then i'll go give it my all. 

I'd like to install a punching bag in my grandmother's basement. That would certainly help with Cardio.

Yes, i'm 230.6lbs this morning.. I need to drink more fluids tho... and i'm sleeping all fucking day and just so tired.. the coffee intake will definitely go up some.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 27, 2013)

Saney said:


> Diet was on point yesterday. Dropped some weight. 5 more pounds until i'm at my old weight of 225.  but even then it won't be enough, i need to reach 220 at least for a chance at this.
> 
> I know I can't defeat heavy, but I know at least I won't be too far behind.
> 
> ...




Grab a few 8 balls of crystal to cut.  GICH!


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2013)

Tren EOD and Oral Winny @ 100mg ED split in two doses.


If that won't do it with my diet, nothing will.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2013)

Shards


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 27, 2013)

Many years ago, I watched/took care of a good buddy who did shards for his first time one night.  That was a mistake on my part.  

Never fucked with them myself.


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2013)

Low carbs = shitty workout session...


however, i think i did ok.. just wasn't very long.

255lb Bench press x12, x9, x7, x6, x5, x4..

and i was spent...

I suck right?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2013)

nah I never bench...other day did 225 for the heck of it...got 20 before it started to feel close to failure


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2013)

20 reps is good.

keep it up bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2013)

I think ive done it near 30 before when I actually gave a shit about benching before...crazy how you can become so uncoordinated on a simple exercise if you don't do it on a reg basis....some skinny boy(195 pounds) benched near 400 with a 2 x4 shortly after that...I declined to max out


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2013)

i know a 215lb guy who benches over 500.. and he's local


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



Saney said:


> i know a 215lb guy who benches over 500.. and he's local



Al?


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2013)

lol no. some short black dude


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2013)

Saney I'm back in my zone cardio twice day coming for second my placebodrol  should kick in and harden me up.I need second place for some trenbol.I refuse pay for it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



Saney said:


> lol no. some short black dude


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2013)

Fucking blacks and there superior genetics


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2013)

Well not so damn superior, he is on huge amounts of Deca and Test and he is short as fuck... short ppl lift more way easier than taller guys.

I'd rather be Tall. Allah Bless me


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm short only 5'10,but my limbs are long Fuck my genetics.That's why I knocked up a fat girl so my kid will have linebacker genetics.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2013)

this kids about 6 ft natty


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2013)

when i'm off cycle, i'm 5'8


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2013)

damn.. i only weigh slightly less than yesterday... this is very upsetting!!

and for the first time, i had a single piece of toast with my four eggs.  Now i'm sure i'll get fat again


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 28, 2013)

My balls have atropied 100% do I have testicle cancer?I will surley end up like big bob from fight club.These shit domestic sources need carry hcg


----------



## Saney (Mar 1, 2013)

Diet was super yesterday.. i did start to add 20carbs with my breakfast meal. one slice of toast. i started doing that because i was tired with a headache all day long.. this kinda saved my life lol


didn't weigh any less today.. and Wednesday when i took my shot, i added in some TNE and now my entire ass muscle is inflamed and i can't bend it.. which means i can't do my squats today.. this is now two weeks in a row i missed squats due to shitty injections.. getting on my nerves..


I do look ok tho


----------



## XYZ (Mar 1, 2013)

saney said:


> diet was super yesterday.. I did start to add 20carbs with my breakfast meal. One slice of toast. I started doing that because i was tired with a headache all day long.. This kinda saved my life lol
> 
> 
> didn't weigh any less today.. And wednesday when i took my shot,* i added in some tne and now my entire ass muscle is inflamed *and i can't bend it.. Which means i can't do my squats today.. This is now two weeks in a row i missed squats due to shitty injections.. Getting on my nerves..
> ...




gich!


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2013)

Had a cheat day yesterday!! had a slice of Pizza and a Slice of Moose Cake!!

Shit was JUMPIN!


scale said i was fat today, but thats all good. 

ass is still swolen and can barely sleep... hurts to sit down.. taking a shit has never been worse


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 2, 2013)

Dude, where are you getting all this dirty gear? 

Its like 3 different compounds now. WTF?


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Dude, where are you getting all this dirty gear?
> 
> Its like 3 different compounds now. WTF?




well i wouldn't say it was dirty.

just this TNE had some crystals in it and my lazy ass shot it and now i'm hurtin.. but its the first time i've had a problem with it.. no infection or anything tho


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



heavyiron said:


> Dude, where are you getting all this dirty gear?
> 
> Its like 3 different compounds now. WTF?



He gets it from Pars


----------



## s2h (Mar 3, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Dude, where are you getting all this dirty gear?
> 
> Its like 3 different compounds now. WTF?



i'm curious also...


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 3, 2013)

Saney said:


> well i wouldn't say it was dirty.
> 
> just this TNE had some crystals in it and my lazy ass shot it and now i'm hurtin.. but its the first time i've had a problem with it.. no infection or anything tho


theyre kidney stones, benj pisses in his brew, hope this helps


----------



## Saney (Mar 4, 2013)

lol

3 cheat days in a row!! gained 4lbs!

back to my uber diet.. gonna get 228lbs at least.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 5, 2013)

4 cheat days in the row now


----------



## Saney (Mar 5, 2013)

lol no!

had to stop.. stupid events one after another.. freaking horrible.

did good yesterday. Gonna do good today also.

Chicken for breakfast!


----------



## Saney (Mar 5, 2013)

234lbs again.

Did my deadlifts today.

Going to be knee deep in some Mexican vagina tonight. it's been so long since i've had the butt!



gf wants some Winny.. i think i'll give her Dbol instead


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 5, 2013)

anavar....she probly don't want to workout though


----------



## Saney (Mar 5, 2013)

oh no. the Mexican loves working out.

she just wants the Edge.

and Var is too costly. Winny will do just as good. and i already have it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 5, 2013)

winny is a little stronger...tonya takes just 10 mgs day


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> anavar....she probly don't want to workout though



Tren or GTFO


----------



## s2h (Mar 5, 2013)

Saney said:


> oh no. the Mexican loves working out.
> 
> she just wants the Edge.
> 
> and Var is too costly. Winny will do just as good. and i already have it



Come on Saney...spend that extra 25 cents ed for the var....her burrito bowl will return the favor...any vids of the lil senorita...


----------



## Saney (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a million dirty pictures and Videos of my Messican..

but i can't show y'all my wifey!


----------



## s2h (Mar 6, 2013)

Saney said:


> I have a million dirty pictures and Videos of my Messican..
> 
> but i can't show y'all my wifey!



it's ok you can..i wont tell anyone except all the guys online..nobody will find out..i promise


----------



## Saney (Mar 6, 2013)

Deal!!

Another successful diet yesterday. down more weight. only need to lose another 1.2lbs to get back to 230. Then I'll be 225 again soon!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## BP2000 (Mar 6, 2013)

That's just wrong   lol


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Mar 6, 2013)

jesus christ


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2013)

its not him


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2013)

TheCaptn' needs to manscape himself.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmm.......yummy!


----------



## Saney (Mar 6, 2013)

back to 231.2lbs!! those cheat days were exactly what Saney needed!!!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



Big Pimpin said:


> TheCaptn' needs to manscape himself.



I got a JEWish cawk knigglet


----------



## s2h (Mar 7, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



Those butt pimples look bad...really ruins the view....i've always admired a working girls goods...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 7, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I got a JEWish cawk knigglet



Kosher meat?


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm sooooo Fat!!!!

I need more FOOD pictures!


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>




Sils mouth, anyone want some blue waffle?


----------



## Saney (Mar 9, 2013)

Been slacking on my journal big time.. fucking hate women.. ruining my life she is.

ain't done squats in forever, today is the day!! 

231lbs still... not happy with my progress.. my abs are popping through which is good, but not enough! 220lbs and i'll be sexy


----------



## Saney (Mar 9, 2013)

Just finished "some" squats.. haven't done them the last two weeks.. fucking hate that, such a set back.. and today could only do about half of I wanted to because my legs were cramping like crazy..

i'm going to go stretch the FUCK out of them for a while so this doesn't happen again..

Next week will be a MUCH better workout. and diet def will be on point. no more distractions or anything. March 31st is right around the Corner. Prizes or not, I wanna just look much better than before.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*

Saney in love?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2013)

she is hot...I would love her


----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2013)

Yay! Super diet yesterday. And it's always paying off. Down more weight!!!

9lbs to go


----------



## Saney (Mar 10, 2013)

Hit some Biceps today. not much tho.

50lb x 11, 10, 7, 10

60x 4


not much, but felt super! i need to stay consistent with my bicep training so i can gain some ground for once. going back and forth just isn't cuttin it

@ 5:30 i'll have another chicken breast!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2013)

3 weeks left until the end of the AG comp. Lets get serious these last few weeks!

*The end date for the competition is March 31st 2013. Final pics must be up no later than that weekend.
*
Big shout out to AgentYes for also having a contest at IMF!


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2013)

Time to do some Working out!

i gotta cram some fucking school work in.. not something i really wanna do, but w/e


----------



## Saney (Mar 13, 2013)

Smashed some Deadlifts. Too easy! Gonna have to up my reps so it starts becoming hard.. 

And I seriously need a pullup bar... its killing me!


----------



## Saney (Mar 14, 2013)

Bench presses today!

255x13,x10,x8,x7, uber fail nearly killed my shoulder lol

but thats a small improvement on my last week's performance!

lost 140$ at the Casino yesterday.. fuck Video Blackjack!


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2013)

Squats turned out Great!

Warmed up with 35 pushups!

315x5x4!

Legs felt nice! 

And i did 1 set of 5 pullups!

And 1 sets of weighted crunches 35lb plate


----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2013)

4th straight working out day.. decided to do Biceps... for some reason, left inside part of my elbow was hurting, so i could only do a couple sets of DB curls 

did do 50lbs for 15 tho. which isn't bad, but then my arm started to swell and thats no fun

 only 230lbs this morning... i'm uber fat.. no veins... just rolls


i need heavy as my trainer


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 16, 2013)

2 weeks left!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 16, 2013)

KOS is going to beat you. How's that feel?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

am not!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 16, 2013)

Saney said:


> 4th straight working out day.. decided to do Biceps... for some reason, left inside part of my elbow was hurting, so i could only do a couple sets of DB curls
> 
> did do 50lbs for 15 tho. which isn't bad, but then my arm started to swell and thats no fun
> 
> ...



One time this guy at MD asked to train with me. We did arms. The routine was a very fast paced training session that I normally do. He literally puked several times.


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Saney AG Training Log ''Road To Perfection''*



heavyiron said:


> One time this guy at MD asked to train with me. We did arms. The routine was a very fast paced training session that I normally do. He literally puked several times.




Love it. 
Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2013)

gay shitty St Patrick's day or w/e it's called..


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2013)

I can do 37 pushups! 

i think Azza can do more


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2013)

Eat clen, tren hard!


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2013)

well, i don't have Clen, but plenty of Tren! 120mg EOD.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm going back on tren after contest right now cruising and on dmz and halodrol


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2013)

how do you cruise on two orals? lol


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pro hormones they don't count


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2013)

lol


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm retaining too much water going drop it next week and just do cardio Ed until this shit over.Had enough and prizes aren't thrilling because we know heavy getting the agent yes bundle


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2013)

lol yea he is gonna win the AY prize.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 17, 2013)

We get placeboe drol


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2013)

back down to 229.0lbs

No more gay drinking holidays, no more birthdays.. now i can focus!

gonna bang out some Pushups and Ab work today.


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2013)

Dropping my Test cause Heavy said it will make me desirable. I hope i can at least get to 225 before the end of this contest. 2nd maybe calling my name


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2013)

Am i still fat and undesirable?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2013)

id hit it


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Arms look huge chest looks small (( but overall you look 100% better then start.Im not loosing to you nigger I wish heavy would give me tips lol.Trial and error over here.


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2013)

aww you like me


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Who going 2nd close real close


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2013)

too close to call!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 18, 2013)

Both looking solid. Good werk!!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 18, 2013)

iPhone 5 is gay I can't even post straight pic


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2013)

saneys nor the other guys is a good comparison pic


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Azza still get a participation award??


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Kos please come my house and take my picture lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2013)

im trying to remain hetero for my wife...its hard


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Bringing your lighting kit to please or maybe I will go rednack house for pics seems have good lighting


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a 16 mp camera with like 30 diff settings for lighting or enviroment


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a iPhone and bad lighting maybe I will put on a tiny speedo and go to the toddler park to take my finals azza recommended this


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2013)

my pic was not great to compare to my start.. 


just wanted to post something updated.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2013)

and its hot


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 18, 2013)

Saney said:


> Am i still fat and undesirable?



Obvious progress brother


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Obvious progress brother




aww, you just made my day


----------



## independent (Mar 18, 2013)

This log is so much more entertaining while on fda gmp approved valium.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



Saney said:


> Am i still fat and undesirable?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 19, 2013)

Saney said:


> Am i still fat and undesirable?



All the messicans will throw themselves at you now.  

BTW - You ever nail that stripper?


----------



## s2h (Mar 19, 2013)

Saney said:


> Am i still fat and undesirable?


\

looking better Saney..mainline some lasix's before the last pic..you will be diced..


----------



## Saney (Mar 19, 2013)

ain't got no Lasix 

anyway, My diet is amazing so my weight keeps dropping. I sniff peanut butter ONLY to get the craving to go away lol

227.4lbs this morning. 


I think my problem is, that i'm not drinking enough water.... so thats the weight loss.. i need more Liquids!

oh yea, and my last dose of Test was 3 days ago. Just Tren, Oral Winny, and Halo now!


----------



## s2h (Mar 19, 2013)

Saney said:


> ain't got no Lasix
> 
> anyway, My diet is amazing so my weight keeps dropping. I sniff peanut butter ONLY to get the craving to go away lol
> 
> ...



Sniffing pb is a issue Saney...you need counseling asap...that 3 aas.combo will.work.well to get.things.bangin..


----------



## Saney (Mar 19, 2013)

werd!

now for some M1T pre workout!


----------



## Saney (Mar 20, 2013)

Didn't get a chance to do my exercises yesterday.. so i guess i'll do it today instead!

Had a cheat day yesterday, with a few drinks and some Wal-Mart Peanut butter.. shit is pretty tasty.. i was surprised!

228.6lbs this morning.


Need to get skinny QUICK!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 20, 2013)

*Did you say peanut butter?*


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Mar 20, 2013)

Mmmmmm!


----------



## Saney (Mar 20, 2013)

Deadlifts today! with some Abs!


315x6x4.. will move up to 7 reps for each set.

did some Abs. Felt a goooood burn in my lower ab section. That was very nice.

Need to get to 225! 3.6lbs to go!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 20, 2013)

Saney said:


> Deadlifts today! with some Abs!
> 
> 
> 315x6x4.. will move up to 7 reps for each set.
> ...



Get you a 1/4oz and go for a shredded 215.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 20, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> Get you a 1/4oz and go for a shredded 215.



I hate cocaine. but I love the smell


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 20, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


>



that looks outstanding.  why you got to beat up on the mans love of peanutbutter....


----------



## Saney (Mar 20, 2013)

I love Peanut butter bro...but if i'm losing weight, i'm going with Meth


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2013)

down to 227.0lbs this morning. 

And i still eat peanut butter... HAHAHAH!  guess i should thank the God's of Tren and Winny 

Another clean eating day for me. Need to lose weight cause i'm a fatty.. not much time left to get sexy... gotta keep going hard!


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2013)

Yea, just smashed some weights. Cause i'm awesome or allsum

wanted to step away from the BB presses today.. DB's looked nice

DB 85x15, 90x15, 95x15.. ended it there.. felt good.

1 set of DB flies.. only 40lbs 

3 sets of Crunches.. 

Protein shake and piece of chicken post W/O


and a letter from My lawyer.. with GOOD news


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

no need to go heavy on flyes queer


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2013)

40lbs is light, when i used to do them all the time, i was using 60's.. loved that shit.. i think i need to work on close grip presses for my chest.. its not looking good in the middle


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

I think 60 is the heaviest I have ever used


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2013)

get your weight up, azza-wannabe


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

oh wow...you went there...60s in real true form might rip him in half


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2013)

lol

Don't make me get Rednack up in dis bitch.. 


fuck that dude is hideous..


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2013)

Couldn't help myself. I just ate two whole pizzas.. and drink an entire bottle of Chocolate milk..


I'll take a picture of my scale tomorrow..


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2013)

I forgot to take a picture of my scale before eating and getting dressed.. so you'll just have to take my word for it that i'm lighter today then i was yesterday 


yes LIGHTER!!! yay! Praise Allah! 


Anyhow, i'm happy  just about 9 days left to get skinny.. so i'm really cranking this one out


----------



## Saney (Mar 22, 2013)

Squats!! 

had to end my workout early, my arm was hurting.. for some reason when i do squats, it puts lots of pressure on my elbow joints in my arms.. fucking hate it.. and my left elbow is always hurting.. kinda pissing me off

but i'm becoming less fat with every passing day


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 22, 2013)

Good job bro..I was hanging in there but loss all motivation and I'm trenless.We should keep going and jump in the euro king contest 7000 prizes here you get a bottle halo for her


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2013)

I want some Halo!


perfect diet yesterday... weigh 226lbs... wtf!


----------



## s2h (Mar 23, 2013)

Saney said:


> Squats!!
> 
> had to end my workout early, my arm was hurting.. for some reason when i do squats, it puts lots of pressure on my elbow joints in my arms.. fucking hate it.. and my left elbow is always hurting.. kinda pissing me off
> 
> but i'm becoming less fat with every passing day



how in the world does your elbow(s) hurt squating??..


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2013)

s2h said:


> how in the world does your elbow(s) hurt squating??..




hurt from other stuff, but i guess from the way i hold the bar when its on my back.. idk


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2013)

I think I need a cheat day... but i'm guessing its too late for one of those now... i'm basically stuck @ 226lbs


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2013)

Fuck that shit!

Cheat day today.. needed it.. can't be getting stuck at some shitty weight.. 

Order me some Razor cuts by IronMagLabs to help with Water Retention.. loaded up on sodium today..

3 Tacos from the Bell. Buncha Chocolate Peanut Butter balls and other candies.. Mmmmmmmhmmmmm Yum!

Bought a Half Gallon of Grey Goose too!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 25, 2013)

Saney said:


> I think I need a cheat day... but i'm guessing its too late for one of those now... i'm basically stuck @ 226lbs




A couple 8 balls will help you make up for lost time.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 25, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> A couple 8 balls will help you make up for lost time.



I love pool...
. and indoor skiing


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2013)

Going Carbless today! 229.4lbs this morning.


one fucking HELL of a Cheat DAY.

Time to get skinny!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 25, 2013)

this thread delivers


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't wait until my Flex Rx by IronMagLabs comes in so I can get my left elbow fixed.. fucking thing KILLS me everytime i do anything now..


Hopefully it gets here soon!


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

Saney is a champion.


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Saney is a champion.



This^


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2013)

227.6lbs this morning.

Deadlifts were done yesterday. with 7 rep sets. felt good.


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2013)

More good news!

back down to 225.6lbs

Gonna smash some Chest. Then going to philly to win back all the money they stole from me!!!!!!!!



P.s. I periodically ate Chocolate all day yesterday... and still got skinny... cause i'm Cooler than the other side of the pillow cuzzards


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 27, 2013)

Saney said:


> More good news!
> 
> back down to 225.6lbs
> 
> ...




Did you get robbed on the heroin deal?


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2013)

I got robbed on the Video Black Jack... funking Jiggers


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 27, 2013)

Saney said:


> I got robbed on the Video Black Jack... funking Jiggers



In the back of the Quickie Flash?


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2013)

lol don't know about any Quickie Flash..

Just at the Bar that is surrounded by Seats that have videos built into the bar. 

I'll be there tonight. got a 65$ free slot play coupon. Gonna get rich!



Smashed some Chest, 100lbs DB Press x15, x12.. then did 13 reps with the BB @ 225lbs.

did a quick set of DB flys @45lbs x15

elbow started acting up again, so i quit 


Then checked the Mail and Mr. Dimaggio came through again! My IronMagLab products showed up! Took 3 Razor Cut Water Pills (will be doing 6 ED) and took 5 caps of the Flex Rx Joint builder (1 serving)

Got a couple awesome Shirts as well, a Beautiful black Tank Top, and an awesome Ash shirt with cheetah spots.. Cool shit.. and since Prince thinks i'm so HUGE, they were both XXL 

I plan on being 224lbs tomorrow..  Damn i'm getting sexy.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 27, 2013)

Getting sexy??? C'mon man don't sell your self short- no homo... Actually totally homo


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha.. well i look much better now than I did when I took my Avatar picture


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 27, 2013)

Pics in the IML shirt!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



heavyiron said:


> Pics in the IML shirt!



Do it!


----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2013)

yea... i need to put on my IML shirt and show Booby how to look sexy in some real Clothes (cause he doesn't do shirtless pics)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 28, 2013)

man....I got regular shitty black shirt


----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2013)

I have all the colors.. he sends me shit all the time cause i make lots of purchases with him.. i usually give his shirts out to all my friends..


But i'll put the shirts on and post pics.. they are XXL's tho lol might be swimming in them


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 28, 2013)

the one I got fits pretty good...but is just a little loose on me and im in the low 240s


----------



## CG (Mar 28, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



Saney said:


> I have all the colors.. he sends me shit all the time cause i make lots of purchases with him.. i usually give his shirts out to all my friends..
> 
> 
> But i'll put the shirts on and post pics.. they are XXL's tho lol might be swimming in them



We're friends, right? Hook it up! Lol


----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2013)

haha^


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2013)

Totally not drinking enough water.. WHAT SO EVER!!!

And that's why the scale was kind this morning. 246.6lbs

That's about as good as i'm gonna get before Sunday


Hopefully i can train some legs today


----------



## CG (Mar 29, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*







nailed that since 9am. Grab a giant jug an always keep it near


----------



## CG (Mar 29, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



Saney said:


> Totally not drinking enough water.. WHAT SO EVER!!!
> 
> And that's why the scale was kind this morning. 246.6lbs
> 
> ...



Side note, I'm fat as fuck  we weigh the same, and I look like this. Fuck my super endomorphic body


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Side note, I'm fat as fuck  we weigh the same, and I look like this. Fuck my super endomorphic body




oh shit lol.. i had a typo.. i weigh 224.6 not 246 lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

you are so skinny now!!! lets fuck!...what?


----------



## Saney (Mar 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are so skinny now!!! lets fuck!...what?




if I were skinny, i'd win something lol

but i'm still fat and pale and weak


----------



## SheriV (Mar 29, 2013)

I was in for pics and am disappointed to see none whatsoever


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 30, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*



Saney said:


> if I were skinny, i'd win something lol
> 
> but i'm still fat and pale and weak



Sounds like you got Jeff syndrome


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2013)

lmfao^

ok. I weighed 223.2lbs this morning... fucking dry as fuck lol

Did some Pumping up before my pics.. please be kinda.. i barely changed from my original photos


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2013)

Few more


----------



## independent (Mar 30, 2013)

Champion^^^^


----------



## brundel (Mar 30, 2013)

Best Ive seen you. good job.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2013)

You are obviously leaner. 

You need to eat a cheeseburger, salty fries, cheesecake and small coke and keep water low today and snap more pics in the morning after a pump up. 4 caps of Razor cuts today.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow...bravo saney....i am inspired and shit


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> You are obviously leaner.
> 
> You need to eat a cheeseburger, salty fries, cheesecake and small coke and keep water low today and snap more pics in the morning after a pump up. 4 caps of Razor cuts today.




Guess i'm going to McDonalds today!

What pictures suck?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 30, 2013)

the dude at the end fucking fruit sucks....but well played




your delts are way more striated than they were


----------



## SheriV (Mar 30, 2013)

and someone elses cock pics dont count boss


----------



## s2h (Mar 30, 2013)

Better then I thought Saney...your flat as the road thou...go load up...I bet SherviV brushed her love button when she saw those pics..and of course Redneck pounded one out on his sister..buts that's old news..

Don't think you can take Mr Iron in the pose down... it he could spillover bad..never know...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 30, 2013)

I briefly considered a little man in the boat search and rescue team.......


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2013)

LMFAO^ y'all crazy

Yea, i did a yummy Carb load.. i think my Back Pictures SUCKED.. could barely give them a good pump. my frontal pics seem fine.. i don't think they'll get much better.


So I'll do a good good Back Pump tomorrow.. Load them up, and get'er done


(Of course I can't beat heavy.. he's the champ, but i know i'm gonna give everyone else a run for their money)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

well obviously you beat me and ronnie


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2013)

Ronnie is AMAZING.. 3% BF, 240lbs pure muscle.. and he shakes his cock for old gay men.. 


If only i could Dance a day in his shoes.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

im not sure he even works out...I am amazed the reactions he gets from some here


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2013)

Dude gets a workout every time old fags need some Bisexual dude to shake his (apparently) footlong weeny.

Anyhow, I'm pale and sorta jerked, and still kinda blubbed.. My Digital Scale says i'm still 25% BF lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

what do those scales know...I would guess 13 or 14.....bwagahahahahahaa.....that's what booby claimed...delts are crazy


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2013)

Booby is 305lbs of Pure muscle and is Too sexy to take his shirt off cause he doesn't want Cock pics spamming his Inbox


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> well obviously you beat me and ronnie


Looks good but I beat you lol


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 30, 2013)

I gave up I got payed (alot) to log another brand gear I made good improvements but never dieted at all but I still made great results


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 30, 2013)

Good job saney


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

lol...I didn't diet or do cardio....I did almost nothing difff and dropped 10 to 15 pounds....saney got me pumped tho


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2013)

My body fat scale is off by about 10% (high) compared to a Bodpod.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 30, 2013)

You look good heavy I just payed for a diet designed and Tailored to reach my goals got a hell of a deal


----------



## kevinpa (Mar 30, 2013)

the new pics are looking veined out broski! you are doing good work and clearly working your butt off


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2013)

<3


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 30, 2013)

*Saney AG and AY Challenge Log*

Terked n Janned brother


----------



## Saney (Mar 31, 2013)

Terked and Jan! <---------------- Only way to live life


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2013)

With my increased carbs (which i only eat about 100 a day roughly) I'm still hanging around some decent weight. 226.8lbs this morning.

And i'm probably that heavy because I've been eating like shit for certain meals, but i'm still on my heavy protein diet. 

The increased amount of carbs are allowing me to extend my workouts.

Also, I added creatine into my diet. 10 to 15 grams per day. Not alot, but it'll help a little.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 11, 2013)

Ur looking good bro. Nice arms and leaness


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Ur looking good bro. Nice arms and leaness



June 1st, i plan on breaking even more ground. Plan on cutting to 215..

I'll be so fucking lean, i'll pop boners in the mirror.

That diet will be a Carbless diet lol pounding heavy Tren and MethylStenbolone... hell, i may even run Metribolone (injectable)


----------



## independent (Apr 11, 2013)

Saney said:


> With my increased carbs (which i only eat about 100 a day roughly) I'm still hanging around some decent weight. 226.8lbs this morning.
> 
> And i'm probably that heavy because I've been eating like shit for certain meals, but i'm still on my heavy protein diet.
> 
> ...



Yea the creatine should really make a difference, maybe lower your tren dosage while youre at it.


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Yea the creatine should really make a difference, maybe lower your tren dosage while youre at it.




Everyone knows that Steroids can't replace Creatine bro..

Creatine is the shit.. and btw, what's Tren?


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 11, 2013)

U get ur prize yet I heard nothing


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> U get ur prize yet I heard nothing




I haven't received anything yet, but i'm sure it'll come through eventually.. Free shit is most likely shipped slow ass "First Class" mail..


i won't expect anything for another week


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2013)

*Saney's AG Training Log: ''Road To Perfection''*



Saney said:


> Everyone knows that Steroids can't replace Creatine bro..
> 
> Creatine is the shit.. and btw, what's Tren?



NeoVar mfker!


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 11, 2013)

I should took the protein I looked and have alot orals already.O well gears!


----------



## Saney (Apr 11, 2013)

Protein for the Win!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 12, 2013)

*Saney's AG Training Log: ''Road To Perfection''*



Saney said:


> Protein for the Win!



Saney facial for the win!


----------



## Saney (Apr 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Saney facial for the win!




yea right, not if s2h has anything to say about it.


Gonna do some legs today. Hopefully, i smash them GOOD!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 12, 2013)

*Saney's AG Training Log: ''Road To Perfection''*

Fish pipe!


----------



## Saney (Apr 12, 2013)

Ate two donuts and lots of Snickers with Peanut butter in them.. and then peanut butter later on last night..


No i'm not proud, but as long as I stay under 230lbs i'm good 


Anyhow, added a set and a few reps to leg workout.. i'll continue extending my workouts little by little. 


asked AgentYes for some MTR or Metribolone (Oral tren) ... and little did i know, that it could be Injected.. so i'm gonna experiment with that shit.. and i'm told its the strongest shit out there.

Time will tell!


----------



## tommygunz (Apr 12, 2013)

*Saney's AG Training Log: ''Road To Perfection''*

The MTR is no joke


----------



## Saney (Apr 12, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> The MTR is no joke



I was told 1mg ED is equivalent to 100mg Tren Ace ED

that can't be fucking true...


but i'll be taking it orally and Injecting it to see if its trash or not


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 12, 2013)

*Saney's AG Training Log: ''Road To Perfection''*

MENT ftw!


----------



## tommygunz (Apr 12, 2013)

*Saney's AG Training Log: ''Road To Perfection''*

I was on the tren-a 100mg/day then switched to the MTR at .5ml or 1.5mg a day and instantly felt the difference. It was like taking tren for the first time all over again, fuck me it is strong. Oh and it's an oil so no oral consumption, IM or intra-anal.


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> I was on the tren-a 100mg/day then switched to the MTR at .5ml or 1.5mg a day and instantly felt the difference. It was like taking tren for the first time all over again, fuck me it is strong. Oh and it's an oil so no oral consumption, IM or intra-anal.




I was still told, that it can be swallowed.. because it is  17aa. so it can be taken orally, but also injected.. which is strange.


----------



## Saney (Apr 13, 2013)

Damn.. weighed myself, and i'm up to 229.6lbs.. and i had a super clean diet.. 

Maybe its water retention from the Creatine.. i have been drinking alot more.

I NEED SOME TREN GOD DAMNIT wait, fuck tren... I NEED SOME MTR!


----------



## Saney (Apr 15, 2013)

Ate SOOO MUCH FOOD LAST NIGHT OOOOO MY GOOOOSH!

I'm too embarrassed to announce what the scale said.. but i'll be sure to work on that lol Gotta stay under 230!!!


Smashed some back.. 

Received my MTR in the mail. Looks YUMMY! I hear tons of good things about it. And a shout out to AgentYes for the lovely prize!

Still waiting on the IML contest winnings, but maybe another week


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2013)

Still waiting on my 12lbs of IML protein. 

Gonna smash some Chest, and the workout will be extended slightly.

still chillin at 229lbs.. can't get any higher than that, gotta stay under 230.  Can't wait to cut on this MTR.. it should be EPIC! MTR + Low Carbs + Strong Prop = Results

Time for some decline BP's today!


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2013)

Man.. I feel so STRONG again.

Warm up = 225lb BP for 20 Reps

INCLINE DB Press = 100x10x3

Declind Press = 225x10x3


Mmm, felt goooooooood. I feel like I could take on a small army right now... just bursting with energy


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 17, 2013)

numbers are looking strong brother, no incline?


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> numbers are looking strong brother, no incline?




oh shit, the DB presses were on an incline bench. I forget to put that in there.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ironmaglabs forgot about us


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Ironmaglabs forgot about us




This^


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 17, 2013)

*Saney's AG Training Log: ''Road To Perfection''*



ontopthegame85 said:


> Ironmaglabs forgot about us



Mgmt need to see a stripping vid, preferably with your cawk waving at the crowd.


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Mgmt need to see a stripping vid, preferably with your cawk waving at the crowd.



Definitely... THIS^^^^


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 17, 2013)

ROTFL!!!! That's was some funny shit bro!! I read damn near the whole thing... Good job brother!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 17, 2013)

Saney said:


> This^


Shipped yesterday!


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2013)

HARD AT IT said:


> ROTFL!!!! That's was some funny shit bro!! I read damn near the whole thing... Good job brother!!!



What was so funny?



heavyiron said:


> Shipped yesterday!



Yea i know, i got the email yesterday


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 17, 2013)

Saney said:


> Just smashed legs!!! Had my protein shake! Now about to do 10minutes of Cardio! Then go Tanning! Then have someone toss my salad. Then go to work! Then convince all the fat strippers they need to get off their feet and sit on my Lappy



This one was pretty good!!!


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 17, 2013)

Saney said:


> Got some dirty anus sex from a very dirty dirty stripper last night.. It stunk my entire room up!
> 
> Time to smash some fucking back GOD DAMNIT!!!



This was f@#$ing awesome!!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 17, 2013)

Who this guy^^


----------



## Saney (Apr 17, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Who this guy^^




Not a F'ing clue..

Probably a stalker of mine.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 17, 2013)

Idk but I hope IMl shipped mine to so I can abuse 3 orals at once


----------



## Saney (Apr 19, 2013)

Lots of water drinking. eating decently, high protein as usual

and 227.4lbs.

And i'm gonna be SLAMMIN some meatballs tonight and tomorrow at work... mhm!


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 19, 2013)

Are you still yearked or Tan??? I'm almost 220 feeling very dry 2nd day on msten.Will I become 230???


----------



## Saney (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes, i still look better than you. lol

227.4lbs

Come get you some Nigga.


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2013)

I worked the last three nights, and yes I ate like a fat pig.. and i'm very heavy and fat.. 


And i'll be doing my Back Routine today.

And i'm fat.


Good day, folks


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 22, 2013)

You bang that colored chick yet?


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> You bang that colored chick yet?




Nah man, i FUCKING wish! She was so hot. Very pretty. and Freaky.. Mmmmm


Smashed some Back.

1 set of Pull ups

3 sets of Pull downs

3 sets of Machine upper rows

3 sets of machine lower rows

and a few reps on dead lift. 315, 325, 335, 345. all with Perfect form. 


Good workout. And I keep adding reps and/or sets to my workout.  Gotta increase one way or the other


----------



## independent (Apr 22, 2013)

I bet your fat again.


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I bet your fat again.



Friday morning I was 227lbs

You can call that fat if you want when my Contest picture was 223.2lbs

June 1st i'm gonna be slammin that MTR and plan on eating very clean, but with Carbs in my diet. I wanna be around 215 when i'm finished. But we'll see.. anything lower than 232.2lb will be great cause i plan on building quality muscle while on this blast.

I reckon time will tell


----------



## independent (Apr 22, 2013)

Saney said:


> Friday morning I was 227lbs
> 
> You can call that fat if you want when my Contest picture was 223.2lbs
> 
> ...



Nice job btw.


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2013)

Had another fat night last night.. i am disappointed in myself..

but today is a new day!!!

and June 1st is right around the Corner! Can't wait to get on this MTR baby


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 23, 2013)

Why wait cruise when your dead!!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2013)

Werd, well i'll be back on June 1st. thats only 6 weeks away.


----------



## independent (Apr 24, 2013)

Do you have sleep issues on tren? How do you deal with it?


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 24, 2013)

Stay up all night and feel cracked out all day


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2013)

Sleep is tough on tren man.. 

but fuck it, dont ya wanna be lean and Muss Cu Lah?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 24, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Do you have sleep issues on tren? How do you deal with it?



I do but only on Tren A.  I sleep great on Tren E and I don't have night sweats either.  It makes little sense but whatever works.


----------



## independent (Apr 24, 2013)

Yea im on tren A, im only doing a 100mgs a week too. I took a xanny last night and it helped a little. Still woke up in the middle of the night though. I had to fondle the wifes titties and give myself a lhjo to get back to sleep. Gotta say gmp fda tren is badass.


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2013)

100mg EW on Tren Ace? wtf? lol that's low shit to be suffering insomnia lol

Minimum is 350 bro... get wit it


Smashed some Chest.

got 21 ugly reps on the BP with 225lbs

3 sets Incline DB Press 100lbs

3 sets Decline BP 225lbs

1 set  DB flys 55lbs


I'll add a second set to my flys next week.


----------



## independent (Apr 24, 2013)

Saney said:


> 100mg EW on Tren Ace? wtf? lol that's low shit to be suffering insomnia lol
> 
> Minimum is 350 bro... get wit it
> 
> ...



I Just wanted to start slow to see how react to it, i actually respond to low doses anyways. I will bump it up to 200mgs this week. At only  100mgs its got me hard as a rock and vascular all day long.


----------



## independent (Apr 24, 2013)

The reason you need 350mgs per week is because your shit is underdosed and not fda approved.


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2013)

lmfao.. how about you try some of the shit i'm on then you decide for yourself?


----------



## independent (Apr 24, 2013)

Saney said:


> lmfao.. how about you try some of the shit i'm on then you decide for yourself?



No thanks. I cant even handle what im on.


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2013)

Tren @ 350mg EW or gtfo


----------



## independent (Apr 24, 2013)

You know whats fucking strange, if i ran my trt dose at 200mgs a week i would start getting acne, im not getting any on tren. Is it because it dosent convert to estrogen?


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2013)

Correct^


----------



## independent (Apr 24, 2013)

I know tren isnt a dht based steroid, i wonder if a steroid that doesnt convert to estrogen but is dht based would make me break out. How long should i run tren for?


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2013)

9 to 12 weeks is good.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 24, 2013)

The Donkey says you can cruise on it.


----------



## independent (Apr 24, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> The Donkey says you can cruise on it.



Thats the plan.


----------



## Saney (Apr 24, 2013)

Yea, you should totally take his advice.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## OTG85 (Apr 24, 2013)

Donkey says its true then must be


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 24, 2013)

*re: Saney's MTR Log: ''Fall From Grace''*



bigmoe65 said:


> I know tren isnt a dht based steroid, i wonder if a steroid that doesnt convert to estrogen but is dht based would make me break out. How long should i run tren for?



Does Winnie cause you to breakout? Its dht based with little to no estrogenic conversion. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2013)

*Saney's AG Training Log: ''Road To Perfection''*



Saney said:


> Tren @ 350mg EW or gtfo



I like to run tren lower than that now. Like around 200mg/week


----------



## independent (Apr 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I like to run tren lower than that now. Like around 200mg/week



Do you notice any diff between ace or enanthate?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2013)

*Saney's AG Training Log: ''Road To Perfection''*



bigmoe65 said:


> Do you notice any diff between ace or enanthate?



Not really. Ace is easier to dial in. I only ever use slim pin method so a 5mg change is easy. I'm over blasting the shit out of gears just for the sake or it. For now


----------



## independent (Apr 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Not really. Ace is easier to dial in. I only ever use slim pin method so a 5mg change is easy. I'm over blasting the shit out of gears just for the sake or it. For now



I dont blast, just ended up with a bottle of tren and wanted to try it.


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2013)

Had a nice night at the strip club. MAD WHORES!!! They all couldn't believe that someone actually lifts..  They all called me Superman.. well, you'll see why when I post up some pics, but damn.. they couldn't stop touching my ass and package... and one of them put their anus in my face.. i smelled poo


----------



## CG (Apr 25, 2013)

*Saney's AG Training Log: ''Road To Perfection''*



Saney said:


> Had a nice night at the strip club. MAD WHORES!!! They all couldn't believe that someone actually lifts..  They all called me Superman.. well, you'll see why when I post up some pics, but damn.. they couldn't stop touching my ass and package... and one of them put their anus in my face.. i smelled poo



 

I might have to travel to Philly for work soon. If so, I just might need the name of the club where I can find broads that don't know how to wipe their asses lol


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> I might have to travel to Philly for work soon. If so, I just might need the name of the club where I can find broads that don't know how to wipe their asses lol




haha, well I wasn't in Philly for that Club. I was by my home land. Which is South Jersey. But, it's definitely a trashier kinda place.. which can be good 

Titties everywhere, I was touching tits, asses, and some cunts. Too bad they all shave.


----------



## CG (Apr 25, 2013)

*Saney's AG Training Log: ''Road To Perfection''*



Saney said:


> haha, well I wasn't in Philly for that Club. I was by my home land. Which is South Jersey. But, it's definitely a trashier kinda place.. which can be good
> 
> Titties everywhere, I was touching tits, asses, and some cunts. Too bad they all shave.



Lol I figured, but it's close enough for the sake of pussy and to know if I'm gettin kicked out, it's you tossin me out lol  .


You like hairy pussy? I got a club in Miami for you then. Spanish bitches like crazy, one with a real hairy snatch. Ask Chico, it's in his old good, tough fckig neighborhood. 

Fuck... I love whores


----------



## independent (Apr 25, 2013)

Nothing wrong with a little hair downstairs. Especially if its a natural blond.


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2013)

Natty Blonde hairy snatches FTW!


----------



## independent (Apr 25, 2013)

Saney said:


> Natty Blonde hairy snatches FTW!



I only had one. I had a strawberry blond too, she gave me some kind of rash though.


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2013)

lmfao

finally your dream comes true and you go home with a souvenir


----------



## independent (Apr 25, 2013)

Figured out how to sleep on tren. Just made the wife give me a blowjob before bed.


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2013)

I bet ya that was like pulling teeth..


Fucking messican has been lying to me lately.. always like, "I'll give you the butt in a few minutes." by then my boner goes away and i'm on my computer talking to you fags... she offers me a BJ instead of the butt and i'm like, "Nah i'm good."

Fucking messicans!


----------



## independent (Apr 25, 2013)

Saney said:


> I bet ya that was like pulling teeth..!



Actually it wasnt, shes hornier than me. Her biggest issue is the kids, she gets very distracted when theyre awake. Always scared they might hear us.


----------



## independent (Apr 25, 2013)

Tren rules. Heres a forearm pic, and im not even pumped.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 25, 2013)

Found the tren sleep cure 10 mg melatonin and 4 valerian root pills will have you in a coma and there all natty like me.Probally spelled them wrong but forsure good stuff.I have trouble sleeping period so last few nights been really good!


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2013)

I heard about that Valerian root shit. Might have to give it a try


----------



## independent (Apr 25, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Found the tren sleep cure 10 mg melatonin and 4 valerian root pills will have you in a coma and there all natty like me.Probally spelled them wrong but forsure good stuff.I have trouble sleeping period so last few nights been really good!



Gay.


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2013)

Smashed some Biceps!

they are small and make me look unjerked.. much like my chest... looking at it reminds of me my early teen years


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2013)

Made some Egg white pancakes last night.. damn they are yummy! and a good bedtime snack.. i did eat like poop earlier in the day tho.. Cheesesteak, those fried cheese sticks, and french fries and chicken tenders all in one meal..

But other than that, it was a good day!

Now i gotta poop, then get ready for some legs. Yay me


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2013)

Did my squats, my Leg Presses, and my Calf Extensions. 

My legs are swollen and are hard to bend. 

Yes, some fat chick randomly messaged me and asked me if I wanted a blow job.

She sent pics, and they will be coming your way very soon


----------



## independent (Apr 26, 2013)

Im taking Saneys advice and bumping up the tren. Gonna try 200mgs a week.


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im taking Saneys advice and bumping up the tren. Gonna try 200mgs a week.




Life is only going to get sexier now.

PM me


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2013)

*Saney's AG Training Log: ''Road To Perfection''*



bigmoe65 said:


> I only had one. I had a strawberry blond too, she gave me some kind of rash though.



Strawberry blondes are thinly disguised Rangas. Nastiest snatch on the planet.


----------



## Saney (Apr 27, 2013)

Pizza and Eggs for Breakfast!!!

233lbs today.. jesus christ i'm blowing up and I know ain't none of it muscle lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 27, 2013)

don't come back up here with me


----------



## Saney (Apr 27, 2013)

lol i know man! I need to stop killing myself.

I mean, I look alright, but i just can't wait for june man.. i need to get skinny!


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2013)

Good diet yesterday. back at 231.8.. still not happy with myself.. so i'll need a few more good days and i'll be back to where i'm supposed to be.

Gonna smash some more back!


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2013)

Solid back routine as usual..

Did a 375 Dead lift... yes its very light.


----------



## independent (Apr 30, 2013)

Tren makes me like fat girls.


----------



## Hench (Apr 30, 2013)

Question for you boys: 

If a friend of mine sleeps like a baby while on 350mg of Tren Ace per week is it bunk? Or is he just very lucky.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 30, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Tren makes me like fat girls.



Tren and/or mast changes my whole female judgement scale.  Everyone jumps up a point and fat asses become a bonus point.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2013)

Hench said:


> Question for you boys:
> 
> If a friend of mine sleeps like a baby while on 350mg of Tren Ace per week is it bunk? Or is he just very lucky.




could be. 350 isn't high. its like a normal dose.

Ask him to try over 500. if he sleeps great then, you know its bunk


----------



## azza1971 (May 1, 2013)

[h=1]Melatonin[/h]
This is working great for me, i take 1x6mg pill per night round 10, i have always had insomnia, now mine is the compound made up by the Chemist, not some otc health food shop one, i am unsure of the difference. Costs is 105 dollars for 100 where i live, thats cheap compared to my first script of 30x3mg pills for 39 dollars. which last 15 nights. I wake up now well rested and after 6 weeks feel better.


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> *Melatonin*
> 
> 
> This is working great for me, i take 1x6mg pill per night round 10, i have always had insomnia, now mine is the compound made up by the Chemist, not some otc health food shop one, i am unsure of the difference. Costs is 105 dollars for 100 where i live, thats cheap compared to my first script of 30x3mg pills for 39 dollars. which last 15 nights. I wake up now well rested and after 6 weeks feel better.




Melatonin is very cheap, and I was going to buy some Velarian Root from amazon. found a good for it. Gonna give that a shot when I start my tren. it better help damnit!


----------



## independent (May 1, 2013)

The tren hasnt been messing with my sleep the past few days so i upped my dosage today.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 1, 2013)

some nights I sleep great on tren....sometimes I dont


----------



## ctr10 (May 1, 2013)

Third week in on Tren and I havn't slept good in three days, I tried melatonin, no help


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 1, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Third week in on Tren and I havn't slept good in three days, I tried melatonin, no help



this is the one you want...


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Third week in on Tren and I havn't slept good in three days, I tried melatonin, no help



Valerian Root! + 6mg Melatonin


----------



## ctr10 (May 1, 2013)

I'm gonna try it


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2013)

had to quit halfway through my chest routine.. hurt my arm doing squats.. bar slipped down my back and twisted my arm some.. been fucking killing me ever since


----------



## CG (May 1, 2013)

*Saney's AG Training Log: ''Road To Perfection''*



Saney said:


> had to quit halfway through my chest routine.. hurt my arm doing squats.. bar slipped down my back and twisted my arm some.. been fucking killing me ever since



FUUUCK.  Feel better nigga


----------



## ctr10 (May 1, 2013)

Saney thats not good, hope your ok


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2013)

it happens to me every now and then.. fucking sucks man.. constant pain since last friday.. takes forever to heal with shitty small workouts.. so frustrating


----------



## CG (May 1, 2013)

*Saney's AG Training Log: ''Road To Perfection''*



Saney said:


> it happens to me every now and then.. fucking sucks man.. constant pain since last friday.. takes forever to heal with shitty small workouts.. so frustrating



Why not just bail on the whole bar and step forward? Easier said than done, I know, I've had to do it before. Scary shit tho.


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2013)

well, it only slid down my back a hair, and thats all it took to tweak my arm.. 

it'll heal up eventually, but that won't be for another few weeks.. and until then, my workouts are going to keep suffering


----------



## independent (May 1, 2013)

Thats why i only use the squat rack for biceps.


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Thats why i only use the squat rack for biceps.




about to start doing Front squats so i can avoid this frequent injury


----------



## independent (May 2, 2013)

Is their any diff between tren e and tren a? Im get tired of pinning eod and my muscles dont like short esters.


----------



## Saney (May 2, 2013)

not really..

Just Ace is more potent.  100 Tren Ace is like 86 mg of tren, 200 Tren E is like 144mg of Tren


----------



## independent (May 2, 2013)

But tren e would be smoother?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2013)

*Saney's AG Training Log: ''Road To Perfection''*



Saney said:


> about to start doing Front squats so i can avoid this frequent injury



Smith machine should help too bro


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 2, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> But tren e would be smoother?



I find tren e to be kinder to the injection site and to my general disposition.


----------



## Saney (May 2, 2013)

Tren E is smoother 

but i dont wanna wait for any slow ester. Give me the Juice, and give it NOW!


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2013)

231lbs.. waiting for june... hate waiting!

did my legs again.


REinjured my fucking arm on the squats.. now i'm cutting them out for a while.. i can't live my life with a shitty arm. i'll just do extra Leg Presses.. fuck that shit


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2013)

*Saney's AG Training Log: ''Road To Perfection''*

^^^ or heavy walking lunges with your leaky sand-filled dbs and the roids doll as your spotter!


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2013)

Dude i can't do lunges either.. my right now gets funny when i hit certain angles.. can't do hack squats...

i'm limited. So i'll just do Leg Presses for now. Not a big deal


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2013)

*Saney's AG Training Log: ''Road To Perfection''*

Leg press always work for me. I sometimes do extensions or ham curls as a pre-exhaust - you'll be fkd up after a few sets of those.


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2013)

Yea, i'll do the extensions and ham curls first, then the presses and calf extensions.

Just the squats will be put on the back burner


----------



## brundel (May 5, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Third week in on Tren and I havn't slept good in three days, I tried melatonin, no help



Prolactrone.
2 caps am and 1 at about 6pm.
youll sleep like a baby.


----------



## brundel (May 5, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Third week in on Tren and I havn't slept good in three days, I tried melatonin, no help





Saney said:


> Dude i can't do lunges either.. my right now gets funny when i hit certain angles.. can't do hack squats...
> 
> i'm limited. So i'll just do Leg Presses for now. Not a big deal



dude....my knees are blown out. squats hurt like hell and hakcs are a no go.
I started front squats. i can really get good contractions and my legs are growing again. no pain.


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2013)

Saney said:


> Dude i can't do lunges either.. my right now gets funny when i hit certain angles.. can't do hack squats...
> 
> i'm limited. So i'll just do Leg Presses for now. Not a big deal



I don't know if anyone else has said this, but try glucosamine / chonroitin. It's helped my with a shoulder problem. I've recommended it to other people and it worked for them. There was a girl that had chronic hip, knee, and ankle pain. She took that for 5 weeks and told me that it helped to reduce her pain a lot. It's pretty cheap, too.


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I don't know if anyone else has said this, but try glucosamine / chonroitin. It's helped my with a shoulder problem. I've recommended it to other people and it worked for them. There was a girl that had chronic hip, knee, and ankle pain. She took that for 5 weeks and told me that it helped to reduce her pain a lot. It's pretty cheap, too.




Yea actually, I'm taking IML's Flex Rx. it has those two things and MSM. 

Thx


----------



## Saney (May 6, 2013)

Bad lighting, blubbed as fuck, at least i'm stronger than Azza, SFW has three testicles. Even The Captn hates s2h


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

Hawt


----------



## OTG85 (May 7, 2013)

Arms are huge good job!


----------



## Saney (May 7, 2013)

232lbs.. i'm fat and blubbed..

June 1st i do another major cutter.. I want veins everywhere or i'm a failure. and i want a 4pack at least.. had nearly a 2pack last time..


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2013)

^^^ ill see you there! Ronnie is queer!


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2013)

I'm getting fatter everyday because i'm a slacker.

My arm is starting to feel better.

But I'm going to get back on Track.


and I just ordered some Clen and Nolva from the best chem site ever.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2013)

Purchase Peptides?


----------



## SFW (May 11, 2013)

What are you gonna dose the metribolone at?


----------



## Tesla (May 11, 2013)

SFW said:


> What are you gonna dose the metribolone at?



Not sure about sloot, but I just started at .75 MTR ED and .5 TNE ED.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2013)

Damn that shit sounds nasty! Hope you've loaded up on Liv52 DS!


----------



## SFW (May 11, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Not sure about sloot, but I just started at .75 MTR ED and .5 TNE ED.



.75 mgs? Sounds about right. I read .5 to 1mg ed is a decent dosage.

You pinnin' or oral?


----------



## Tesla (May 11, 2013)

SFW said:


> .75 mgs? Sounds about right. I read .5 to 1mg ed is a decent dosage.
> 
> You pinnin' or oral?



Pinning!!  Shit works fast. I just drenched the sheets after a power nap.


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2013)

lol i'll prolly start off low like Al.  Can't wait to get started after my short two month break.

I need the MTR God damnit!!!

tonight and last night I made some good money.. hopefully i make good tomorrow night as well..


and i seen a nice pair of tits tonight.. damn i wanna bang that bitch even more now... FUCK!


----------



## independent (May 12, 2013)

Saney said:


> I'm getting fatter everyday because i'm a slacker.
> 
> My arm is starting to feel better.
> 
> ...



Is the nolva for gyno control?


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Purchase Peptides?



Peptides & Melanotan II



bigmoe65 said:


> Is the nolva for gyno control?



Yes it is. And it is also used for NB's who enjoy a gay PCT


----------



## independent (May 12, 2013)

Im assuming youre not running a pct.


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im assuming youre not running a pct.



Correct assumption.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 12, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im assuming youre not running a pct.



Pct is for pussies


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2013)

Good news ppl!

I'm finally getting back to being strict on my diet. 233lbs this morning. That weight is not acceptable. And Upped my "Cruise" dose to 300mg E4D.

Then when June 1st Hits, i'm tossing the Enth and using the MTR and Prop. It's gonna be a sick fucking ride... Just ask Al


----------



## independent (May 12, 2013)

Saney said:


> Good news ppl!
> 
> I'm finally getting back to being strict on my diet. 233lbs this morning. That weight is not acceptable. And Upped my "Cruise" dose to 300mg E4D.
> 
> Then when June 1st Hits, i'm tossing the Enth and using the MTR and Prop. It's gonna be a sick fucking ride... Just ask Al



I dont care of you get fat again, have a piece of cake for mothers day.


----------



## Tesla (May 12, 2013)

Saney said:


> i'm tossing the Enth and using the MTR and Prop. It's gonna be a sick fucking ride... Just ask Al



Been 2 days and it's a sickness........RESPECT THE MTR or ELSE!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2013)

Terked n Jan tbol is the truth, boners in under 48 hrs!


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Been 2 days and it's a sickness........RESPECT THE MTR or ELSE!!!



What he^ says



theCaptn' said:


> Terked n Jan tbol is the truth, boners in under 48 hrs!



Yea it was good shit man. I'd love to get my hands on some more of that.


229.6lbs this morning. I wanna be 225 before I start my tren.. I'll be fucking shredded if i can do that


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2013)

Finally deadlifted 405lbs again.. 55lbs to go until I reach a new Personal Best.

and i can do 51 pushups, and 10 consecutive Chin ups


----------



## independent (May 13, 2013)

Saney said:


> Finally deadlifted 405lbs again.. 55lbs to go until I reach a new Personal Best.
> 
> and i can do 51 pushups, and 10 consecutive Chin ups



Very nice.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

I started doing those rack chins today...kinda neat


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2013)

What are they?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

A vid is in my journal now


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2013)

After only a few days of Eating amazingly, my weight is back down to 225lbs

I was 235lbs since Friday... kinda crazy... i haven't been dehydrating myself either. Drinking plenty of water and Black Tea from Wal-Mart

Eating every 2 hours is what i've been trying to do. was originally doing every 3 hours but found myself getting hungry often..

My tren cutter will start in June, on the 1st. fuck, by then i may already have a 10pk


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2013)

Super good workout! Pre-workout I had a scoop of IML's Complete Protein Rx French Vanilla, and two caps of IML's Pyro Rx..

Workout was intense!! And I had a much longer workout, Right Elbow joint is feeling much better thanks to IML's Flex Rx.

I made a new personal record today with 22 reps of 225lb Bench Press. 3 more reps to go until i reach my goal of 25!

following that I did 3 sets of Incline BB Press, Declind BB Press, and Tricep extensions with 100lbs. All sets were 10 reps, and the BB sets were done with 225lbs.

I feel amazing. And i'm very happy to be at this weight, i'm starting to look good. 


I just can't wait to get back on the fucking Tren... i can't imagine what i'll look like after 2-3 months of that shit... I just need to look HAWT this summer. And i'll do whatever it takes. 

I feel like certain ppl I respect highly are watching my log and are counting on me.. Letting them down isn't an option.


Happy Growing, fellow fans!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 15, 2013)

I watch but am not respected


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I watch but am not respected



I hold you with high regard, KOS. Like I said before, your progress is inspiring. You are apart of my motivation.


----------



## CG (May 15, 2013)

I'm just a fat not working out non dieting prop abuser. : following you intently


----------



## theCaptn' (May 15, 2013)

Weight loss is probably water. I lost 12lb in 3weeks, I'm back to where I was at end of cycle. Still a fat fuck thou


----------



## Tesla (May 15, 2013)

Hey Sloot, if u have any plans on sleeping on MTR than u can discount that thought. 

1.5mg per day and no sleep , major aggro, and strange dreams when u finally dose off for a bit!!


----------



## Saney (May 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Weight loss is probably water. I lost 12lb in 3weeks, I'm back to where I was at end of cycle. Still a fat fuck thou



Probably, but i'm not dehydrating myself... I however did gain a pound from yesterday.


----------



## Saney (May 16, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Hey Sloot, if u have any plans on sleeping on MTR than u can discount that thought.
> 
> 1.5mg per day and no sleep , major aggro, and strange dreams when u finally dose off for a bit!!



You doing 1/2 a CC ED? that's boss! Notice anything else?


----------



## Tesla (May 16, 2013)

Saney said:


> You doing 1/2 a CC ED? that's boss! Notice anything else?



It's boss and brutal........Suffer the sides, reap the benefits!!  Strength for sure..........all other tren sides in full effect.


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2013)

Nice^


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2013)

Weight back down to 225. even ate some carbs last night with some fried food..

Did some leg presses with UNDER 500lbs of weight.. Yes i have weak legs... did about 6 sets  of 10.. Good stuff!

then got bored and did a set of Flat BP with 225 using a wide grip.


----------



## independent (May 18, 2013)

Hot BBW sex in the gym - XNXX.COM


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 18, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Hey Sloot, if u have any plans on sleeping on MTR than u can discount that thought.
> 
> 1.5mg per day and no sleep , major aggro, and strange dreams when u finally dose off for a bit!!



Tell me more about your mtr experience... I may have a bottle or two.  It looks like it should have the radioactive icon on it and I think it glows in the dark a little.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2013)

MTR vs MENT!


----------



## Saney (May 19, 2013)

Ate a HUGE bag of Peanut Butter M&M's yesterday... then followed by a 12oz NY strip with a potato and spinach. Mmmmmmmm

Fat status!


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2013)

June 1st is right around the Corner!!!

MTR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 20, 2013)

Saney said:


> June 1st is right around the Corner!!!
> 
> MTR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


june 1 is my MTR start date too... were like twinkies - maybe our periods are going to sink up too.  how much are you going to try?


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2013)

Just gonna start off at .75mg ED.. then see how it goes from there. shit is mad fucking strong.. Tesla is running it @ 1.5mg ED and hasn't slept in over a week lol


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2013)

June 1st god DAMNIT!


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2013)

Still can only rep my body weight 22 times...

then did 3 sets of 275 for 7,6,5 reps... yea i'm weak.. and did 1 rep of 295.. pushed it with ease.. getting back into the heavy stuff

This Cycle will be a lean bulker. I plan on eating very clean with carbohydrates. And I wanna push some mother fucking weight. Eventually, I'd like to best my PR of 350 BP 1 rep during this run.


and I'd also like to reach 25 reps with my body weight.. 

Can i reach both goals?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2013)

I wanna see yoar terds


----------



## Saney (May 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I wanna see yoar terds



More Turds on the way!

Anyhow, Got froggy.. Cold as fuck, Benched 305.. too easy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 23, 2013)

lol at tesla pretending to train


----------



## Saney (May 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at tesla pretending to train




Does he have Abs?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 23, 2013)

I doubt it...doesn't appear to have much development anywhere and I have seen his fbook pics....I would be shocked if he actually trained at all on a semi regular gasis


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2013)

Tesla works out I'm pretty sure, he's just old!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 23, 2013)

well he sure spends a lot of time carving out his cool facial hair....props for geeky facial hair and 1988 bandannas


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2013)

Bets on he's thrashed more knife-welding Mexicans than you have KOS!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Tesla works out I'm pretty sure, he's just old!


I would bet he does lift some...but week in and week out....motherfucker please...and on roids...maybe he has azzas recuperative issues


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Bets on he's thrashed more knife-welding Mexicans than you have KOS!


 I haven't seen one facial scar in his many pics...if he claims to be any kind of fighter...I call complet and utter bullshit....fights...pain...= scars...pics of course woul;d prove me wrong...but hes one of the many that talks a lot of shit but post nothing of worth


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2013)

a KOS vs Tesla E-fight is brewing


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 23, 2013)

nope...not participating with the azzas and teslas of the world...been thrue it with him...he runs his mouth...fat this....fat that...no nothing...ive seen his facebook....nothing impressive in the slightest...looks like a completely normal guy caught in a 1980s time warp....delusion is grand


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 23, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nope...not participating with the azzas and teslas of the world...been thrue it with him...he runs his mouth...fat this....fat that...no nothing...ive seen his facebook....nothing impressive in the slightest...looks like a completely normal guy caught in a 1980s time warp....delusion is grand



Oh I must have missed that one. Understand the situation now . .  

This is what Tesla does for a living :

Photos 2


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2013)

here's his fb fan page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hulk-Hogan-impersonator/140675699294316


----------



## Saney (May 23, 2013)

lmfao


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2013)

Finally got my Leg Press back to 400lbs


----------



## withoutrulers (May 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Oh I must have missed that one. Understand the situation now . .
> 
> This is what Tesla does for a living :
> 
> Photos 2


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2013)

1 week until blast off!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2013)

Gmtgdg!


----------



## withoutrulers (May 26, 2013)

when are one of you gears abusing guinea pigs gonna run propionyltrenbolone so I can live vicariously through you?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2013)

Tren prop as opposed to tren ace? Or is this some new super tren???


----------



## withoutrulers (May 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Tren prop as opposed to tren ace? Or is this some new super tren???


It's an oral, airseal carries it. It looks promising, like an oral tren but apparently better for fat loss. That's what the site write up says anyways


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2013)

Never heard of it... Oral Tren has to be toxic

I'd give it a try


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> It's an oral, airseal carries it. It looks promising, like an oral tren but apparently better for fat loss. That's what the site write up says anyways



I think standard donkey tried it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 27, 2013)

I never see you guys talking about diff training strategies,,,just diff drugs....drugs are the answer...I see


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I never see you guys talking about diff training strategies,,,just diff drugs....drugs are the answer...I see



Never see you talking about dieting.... Just saying


----------



## withoutrulers (May 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I think standard donkey tried it


Does he talk about it in his log?  And are there any trannie cawks in this log?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Never see you talking about dieting.... Just saying


lol...you look worse than me and talk about dieting plenty...when I mention it I say how I don't do it


----------



## independent (May 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...you look worse than me and talk about dieting plenty...when I mention it I say how I don't do it



Ouch. Lol.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...you look worse than me and talk about dieting plenty...when I mention it I say how I don't do it



I look worse now, looked better before as you can see in my avi. In less than 3 months ill leave you in the dust. That will be fact.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 27, 2013)

ok


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2013)

Sounds like a Challenge to me!!!

and Tranny Cawk coming shortly!


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2013)

Ta dah!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 27, 2013)

who cares


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2013)

Forget it I'm just tired n cranky


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 27, 2013)

couldn't care less...I do this for her and her opinion...and to battle genetics


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2013)

nobody cares about a challenge, but "someone" wants to talk shit..

just sayin


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 27, 2013)

yeah...me saying you guys don't talk about training was def a big invitation for a e feud...why don't you go make a thread crying about it....I mean that never happens


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2013)

we're all guilty of gears dependency for progress over proper diet and training


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 27, 2013)

for real....getting ready to be a sucky no steron head


----------



## independent (May 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> for real....getting ready to be a sucky no steron head



Make sure to run a proper pct.


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2013)

KOS has never cried before


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2013)

im more of a rager not a cry baby...but im growing out of that...you can bet your last dollar...kos aint a cry baby plus snitch


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im more of a rager not a cry baby...but im growing out of that...you can bet your last dollar...kos aint a cry baby plus snitch


I rage and cry...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





then compulsively masturbate


----------



## CG (May 28, 2013)

No one provided progress pics on ptren. All threads died, quickly. Only guys that reported on it were reps or got it for free. 

Sounds good to me!!


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2013)

I was offered a discount with Agent Yes.. 20% off my order... then I said fuck it... I don't pay for gears anymore.


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2013)

Dead lifted 435!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 28, 2013)

Saney said:


> I was offered a discount with Agent Yes.. 20% off my order... then I said fuck it... I don't pay for gears anymore.


Im working towards this pinnacle of genius


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Im working towards this pinnacle of genius



Who pays for stuff when you can get it for free? 

Since you are DRSE now, we'll have to teach you how to get free gears


----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2013)

The master and the padawan


----------



## CG (May 29, 2013)

Saney said:


> Who pays for stuff when you can get it for free?
> 
> Since you are DRSE now, we'll have to teach you how to get free gears



I get my shit at such a good price, Midas well be free! GYCH!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2013)

I am broke now....


----------



## Saney (May 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I am broke now....



Stop being broke! Get your gears for free like everyone else... even if they are bunk, they are still free!

Gonna switch up my chest routine a little. gonna do 5 sets of 5. Trying to gear myself into some heavier lifting.. i'm not happy with the weight i'm benching so i need to UP it a some


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2013)

Saney said:


> Stop being broke! Get your gears for free like everyone else... even if they are bunk, they are still free!



Saney, you should induct KOS into the DRSE, then he'll never need to pay foar gears again!


----------



## CG (Jun 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Saney, you should induct KOS into the DRSE, then he'll never need to pay foar gears again!



I pay for gears tho


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> I pay for gears tho



what? NFW man. PM saney immediately!


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Saney, you should induct KOS into the DRSE, then he'll never need to pay foar gears again!



He is a rebel. Even if he was DRSE, he would shit on all of us.. We are a Team and we stick together. KOS rides his own wave and his only


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 1, 2013)

Very large, shitty tattoo covered wave


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok Gents!  Started my cycle today!

.3ml MTR and 50mg Prop ED! I will be taking pictures 6 weeks from now (which is a special day for me) for a great update on my sexiness.  then following that, another 6 weeks will be my ending date with Final Pictures.

I'm going again with a very low low carb diet with high proteins.


Today I smashed some Biceps

1 set of Pull Ups

50lb DB x 4 sets, 60lb 1 set

65lb Ez Curl x 2, 75lb x 2 (higher reps of course)


That was my intro for biceps. Workouts will always be different cause I only wanna do what i feel like doing that day.

Main goal for this cycle is to add more muscle and trim more fat. 

Here's a picture of me! 228lbs.  Goal is to reach 215 and i want ABS!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 1, 2013)

sooo close


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 1, 2013)

I think this Mtr is gonna catapult you into rock star territory. Hoping for fireworks


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> I think this Mtr is gonna catapult you into rock star territory. Hoping for fireworks



haha, we'll see


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 1, 2013)

wtf is mtr


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> wtf is mtr



Methyl tren. Most toxic gears there are next to cheque drops


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Methyl tren. Most toxic gears there are next to cheque drops



Yes, but I am using the InJectable version. So its no more toxic than normal Tren. However, 1.5mg MTR ED is about as strong as 100mg ED Tren.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 1, 2013)

GOTTDAMN that's some strong shit. You should jump it up to 2 mg ed then bite Holyfields ear off.


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> GOTTDAMN that's some strong shit. You should jump it up to 2 mg ed then bite Holyfields ear off.



lol fuck that. I'll slowly SLOWLY increase as I think i can handle it... but man, never 2mg ED... fuck that shit.. suicidal


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 1, 2013)

is it in anabolics 10...fuck...now I gotta look it  up


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2013)

Saney said:


> lol fuck that. I'll slowly SLOWLY increase as I think i can handle it... but man, never 2mg ED... fuck that shit.. suicidal



MTR is gonna get you jerked as fk no doubt!  GMTGDG!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2013)

This is pretty good at protecting yoar liver


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 1, 2013)

Ursodeoxycholic acid
Any help is good help no?


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2013)

Captain's hand looks Fat and UnJerked


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 1, 2013)

Saney said:


> Captain's hand looks Fat and UnJerked


That's the pimp hand. Gotta keep it extra heavy for passin out tha ackrite


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2013)

Saney said:


> Captain's hand looks Fat and UnJerked



I'm fat, Saney's jerked, Tesla is still old doing Hulk Hogan impersonations


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm fat, Saney's jerked, Tesla is still old doing Hulk Hogan impersonations



The Truth will set you free!


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2013)

Slept like a baby last night.. maybe tonight will be different.. Haven't felt this MTR yet.. so i'm kinda undecided on it so far.

Anyhow, i slightly slightly increased the dosage.. As I'll be doing everyday until this fucking shit kicks in... Or should I say "Fuck it" and pound 1.5mg ED?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 2, 2013)

Up the dose. DRSE don't flame out on gears half assed. It's whole ass or nothin


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> Up the dose. DRSE don't flame out on gears half assed. It's whole ass or nothin



That's what I was thinking bro.. I mean, if i don't like this, i can always pound 100mg ED of Tren.. i mean, i have enough for a 7 year cycle


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2013)

7 yr cycle or GTFO!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 2, 2013)

Saney said:


> That's what I was thinking bro.. I mean, if i don't like this, i can always pound 100mg ED of Tren.. i mean, i have enough for a 7 year cycle



STDonkey would approve!


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2013)

7 year or gtfo


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 2, 2013)

Saney said:


> 7 year or gtfo


^^this


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2013)

Slept great again last night... except i woke up once for something and went back to bed.

Going to be upping the dose again... I need insomnia or i'm telling AgentYes her MTR is fucking bunk


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2013)

Saney said:


> Slept great again last night... except i woke up once for something and went back to bed.
> 
> Going to be upping the dose again... I need insomnia or i'm telling AgentYes her MTR is fucking bunk



Im starting a thread in her section calling bunk mtr. I will have pitt and tommy up my ass crying foul.


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2013)

lol Bunk so far!


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2013)

Still weigh 228lbs

Upped my dose of MTR today to 1.5mg ED... If i don't feel something soon, i'm going to shit on Agent Yes

Did 7 Pull ups today!

Did some Sets of Heavy Pull Downs.. Felt good!

And busted out a 455 DeadLift!!! (my old Personal Record)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 3, 2013)

you said you could do 11 goddamn it


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 3, 2013)

Saney said:


> Slept great again last night... except i woke up once for something and went back to bed.
> 
> Going to be upping the dose again... I need insomnia or i'm telling AgentYes her MTR is fucking bunk





Saney said:


> lol Bunk so far!



Your going to mind fuck me before I start...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 3, 2013)

don't worry saney says everything is bunk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2013)

Saney said:


> And busted out a 455 DeadLift!!! (my old Personal Record)



Placebo effect!


----------



## Saney (Jun 3, 2013)

Shot 1.5mg today... didn't feel shit.. i'll prolly sleep good again..

then make a sweet thread in the AY section


----------



## SFW (Jun 3, 2013)

Big Gay Al was raving about this product. Looks like he had a pretty intense placebo effect. Maybe he stacked his MTR with merlot and it had a synergistic effect?


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2013)

SFW said:


> Big Gay Al was raving about this product. Looks like he had a pretty intense placebo effect. Maybe he stacked his MTR with merlot and it had a synergistic effect?



my bro says its amazing too.. both couldn't sleep on that dose.. well i'm about to sleep like a baby tonight!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2013)

Saney said:


> my bro says its amazing too.. both couldn't sleep on that dose.. well i'm about to sleep like a baby tonight!



Does Al or your bro even train?


----------



## CG (Jun 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Does Al or your bro even train?



Why train if your gear is legit?


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2013)

lol i doubt either of them lift... but their gear was good so they didn't have to..

My shit isn't nothing so far... slept amazing last night... worthless trash.. time to pump .6ml's now!


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2013)

Just pinned 1.8mg of this MTR.. and hopefully it decides to start working and stops being a lazy nigger


a few more days of nothing and i'm going to the Agent Yes sub forum and asking for some replacement shit


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 4, 2013)

is saney still alive?


----------



## CG (Jun 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> is saney still alive?



Mtr overdose?


----------



## independent (Jun 4, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Mtr overdose?



Cant overdose on bunk gear.


----------



## Saney (Jun 4, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Cant overdose on bunk gear.



This^


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2013)

Saney said:


> This^



You should swap your vial with your little bros.


----------



## independent (Jun 5, 2013)

Bunk.


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You should swap your vial with your little bros.



I should have been given some NON bunk Gears


----------



## XYZ (Jun 5, 2013)

Saney said:


> Just pinned 1.8mg of this MTR.. and hopefully it decides to start working and stops being a lazy nigger
> 
> 
> a few more days of nothing and i'm going to the Agent Yes sub forum and asking for some replacement shit



just use some more test prop and TNE.


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2013)

I wanted this cycle to be a fucking cut cycle with some Tren properties...


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2013)

Opened up another vial of MTR... Injected it... NOTHING yet.. will report later.. getting pissed off Agent Yes would send me bunk ass shit... then the bitch actually wanted me to order again lol


----------



## XYZ (Jun 5, 2013)

Saney said:


> Opened up another vial of MTR... Injected it... NOTHING yet.. will report later.. getting pissed off Agent Yes would send me bunk ass shit... then the bitch actually wanted me to order again lol



She only wants yer cock.  GICH.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like water in a vial


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2013)

So far, it is only water.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 5, 2013)

I read up on it  now....the ratings for the shit are thru the roof...should be feeling something even if only sides...


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I read up on it  now....the ratings for the shit are thru the roof...should be feeling something even if only sides...



exactly... I feel more raged out on a glass of Apple Juice than I do this bunk fucking trash


----------



## independent (Jun 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I read up on it  now....the ratings for the shit are thru the roof...should be feeling something even if only sides...



I just read it takes 2-3 weeks to kick in, i can post a link if you want.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 5, 2013)

sure


----------



## independent (Jun 5, 2013)

Here ya go.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...-does-mtr-take-start-working.html#post3092992


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol I hope this vial kicks in bro


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2013)

Second vial = Bunk... wtf were these fags expecting? for me to like bunk trash??

Fucking gay ass, overpriced, bunk gear pushing Jews

Anyway, I am running at least 50mg Prop everyday.. going to start using M-Sten at 10mg ED for an extra boost.

Hit chest. two warm up sets of 20 reps with 135, 275x8, 295x1, 315x1, 320x1, 225x10, 225x10, 235x9

Tri-extensions: 110x10x3


Other than that faggot bunk shit AgentYes sent me, i'm doing ok


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 5, 2013)

I had this no ester test from sfy...there was like an instant warmth and energy


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I had this no ester test from sfy...there was like an instant warmth and energy



yes.. thats how it works.. I have TNE and the shit fucking feels good in an hour.. This has been five days now and I broke a sweat today while I was in the sun for 20mins.. yea strong MTR from gay Agent Yes


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 5, 2013)

imagine saney without a gear
now imagine hungry skinny african kid with thousand of flys around him


connect the dots


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2013)

Lmao!


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> imagine saney without a gear
> now imagine hungry skinny african kid with thousand of flys around him
> 
> 
> connect the dots




lol wtf?  When I was without Gear, I was a fat kid lifter... Now with Gear, i can eat less trash and still make gains..


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 5, 2013)

When in doubt, up the dose....a lot....


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> When in doubt, up the dose....a lot....



Forreal man... I'd up the dose on that gay MTR but Injecting water doesn't seem to be very ananbolic


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 5, 2013)

Air sealed has a powder form for cheap but no reviews really seems promising but anyone can slap a label on some bunk shit and say this is the answer to all your problems.


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2013)

Yea... Airsealed has MTR?


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2013)

Actually No. They have something very similar called propionyltrenbolone. According to paperwork, slightly weaker, less toxic and can be run in longer increments. 

Propionyltrenbolone (2 Grams) [0] - $85.00 : Zen Cart!, The Art of E-commerce


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2013)

SFW said:


> Actually No. They have something very similar called propionyltrenbolone. According to paperwork, slightly weaker, less toxic and can be run in longer increments.
> 
> Propionyltrenbolone (2 Grams) [0] - $85.00 : Zen Cart!, The Art of E-commerce



STDonkey tried it.


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2013)

Did he enjoy? I tend to trust his assessments on products. 

The write up on it is giving me a boner. Would love to get some viagra powder from them and proviron too. Mix all 3, cap it and then rage out on some poor womans asshole. Id name the mix _*RapeAdrolMax*_


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Air sealed has a powder form for cheap but no reviews really seems promising but anyone can slap a label on some bunk shit and say this is the answer to all your problems.



They are pretty reliable though. plus they are sponsors here. If the products were shite, you could flame them ad nauseum until they make it right.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2013)

SFW said:


> Did he enjoy? I tend to trust his assessments on products.
> 
> The write up on it is giving me a boner. Would love to get some viagra powder from them and proviron too. Mix all 3, cap it and then rage out on some poor womans asshole. Id name the mix _*RapeAdrolMax*_



I know he brought some, but I never saw his comments on it - worth dropping him a PM.

btw, I'll buy some *RapeAdrolMax* off you anytime!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 6, 2013)

SFW said:


> Would love to get some viagra powder from them and proviron too. Mix all 3, cap it and then rage out on some poor womans asshole. Id name the mix _*RapeAdrolMax*_



*Patent pending* your going to be rich! Products with "rape" as part of their product branding have to be a serious product!


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2013)

I think it would be a nice fucking combo for pre-workout and Pre-AP session. 

Speaking of SD, I never see him on the board anymore.But im gonna PM him and ask...


RapeADrolMax!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2013)

SFW said:


> I think it would be a nice fucking combo for pre-workout and Pre-AP session.
> 
> Speaking of SD, I never see him on the board anymore.But im gonna PM him and ask...
> 
> ...



donkey is seriously uber jerked at the moment, there was some pics recently from his cut. Fucking transformation of the year!


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2013)

RapeAdrolMax (RAM) Sounds good to me!!!!

What would be better is some non-bunk AgentYes gear


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm going to keep my rapeadrolmax right next to my flunitrazepam(roofies) so I don't forget it when I'm going out.


----------



## CG (Jun 6, 2013)

Ptren was bunk.  Niggers.

All logs were sponsored, fuled by other compounds, and died out quickly


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Ptren was bunk.  Niggers.
> 
> All logs were sponsored, fuled by other compounds, and died out quickly




Soooo..what youre saying is all sponsored logs are bunk? And if a member stops updating, the gears are fake? Cant say i agree with this logic but its possible. I for one would make a stink if my gears were shitty. Sponsored or not. And they usually are sponsored because i already made a pact with the Gods that i will never pay for gears. I just sacrifice one tranny hooker each month and the Gods giveth thy nectar, because they are pleased.


----------



## Theboss (Jun 6, 2013)

*contest*

I believe you can do it.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 6, 2013)

Theboss said:


> I believe you can do it.



Your posts are outstanding.


----------



## CG (Jun 6, 2013)

SFW said:


> Soooo..what youre saying is all sponsored logs are bunk? And if a member stops updating, the gears are fake? Cant say i agree with this logic but its possible. I for one would make a stink if my gears were shitty. Sponsored or not. And they usually are sponsored because i already made a pact with the Gods that i will never pay for gears. I just sacrifice one tranny hooker each month and the Gods giveth thy nectar, because they are pleased.



True story.... It's just rather suspect. I have no beef with sponsored logs, I love free gear, and I run the worst logs/give the WORST updates around.

That being said, a few questions had been raised iirc, and none of them were answered.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2013)

A lot of these "new" compounds are over hyped. I have tried so many things but I always come back to the basics. Testosterone and a traditional oral....if I didn't have every side known to man I would just run Test and Tren since it ALWAYS works well. 

Right now I'm using Test (900mg weekly) and T-bol (60mg daily). Simple, inexpensive and effective.


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Right now I'm using Test (900mg weekly) and T-bol (60mg daily). Simple,* inexpensive* and effective.



Inexpensive because you haven't paid for Gear in 20 years... NIGGER!


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyway, Pinned 50mg Tren and Prop today.. Fuck that bunk ass nigger MTR AY sent me.

And shortly after shooting the Tren Ace, i felt like a  Raging Meathead and kinda poopy... gotta love it.

Smashed some shoulders today. Some BB standing presses, lateral raises for side and back delts, and did a few sets of some Incline BP with light with high reps

Yea, eating good, clean, and a shit load of chicken!! (and hot dogs)


----------



## independent (Jun 6, 2013)

Agentyes is hooking me up with some mtr, they want me to show everyone youre a crying bitch.

Gich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2013)

LOL For their sake and yours, I hope it's good


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 6, 2013)

I need some fake mtr too!


----------



## independent (Jun 6, 2013)

Saney said:


> LOL For their sake and yours, I hope it's good



Its good im sure. You just have clogged receptors, dlats said so.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 7, 2013)

hows training bro?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 7, 2013)

bro?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 7, 2013)

saney?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 7, 2013)

dont leave me hanging like that


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2013)

I think he's gone fat n pale already


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2013)

He told me he was gonna be extra Terked N Jan when he comes back.


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2013)

Has the mtr kicked in yet?


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 7, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Has the mtr kicked in yet?


For the sake of whoever is around him i hope that it was bunk! Otherwise about now...

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> For the sake of whoever is around him i hope that it was bunk! Otherwise about now...
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2




Werd. It does make u very aggro.


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2013)

> For the sake of whoever is around him i hope that it was bunk! Otherwise about now...




Maybe Its creeper tren? Takes 8 days to kick in then BAM, Psych ward time. He is very frail mentally. Told me he ended up in the ER once from bronkaid. I take a bronkaid and go to sleep sometimes.


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2013)

If he isnt Tesla Jacked when he gets back from his Vay-Kay, he is sooo getting negged.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2013)

We can edit his posts for amusement purposes!


----------



## SFW (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 8, 2013)

You can't say saney doesn't put on an amazingly entertaining thread. This MTR flame out has been one of the funnier episodes


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 8, 2013)

Young Jeezy - R.I.P. ft. 2 Chainz (It's Tha World) - YouTube


----------



## independent (Jun 8, 2013)

Pm me saney. Oh wait.........


----------



## kevinpa (Jun 9, 2013)

*lats are looking wide*

looking good my bro



Saney said:


> Well, I'm starting this thread late because I was on vacation.. I did post the pics i needed too on the 9th.. so i'm good. Everyone just has a head start thats all.
> 
> 4 days ain't shit. go fuck yourself. I'm going to place in this contest.. Just go ahead and say I won't NIGGER!
> 
> ...


----------



## CG (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait.  Wtf is going on here?! Did saney, the moderator, get sent on a FCKING vacation?!


----------



## CG (Jun 10, 2013)

Answers. I require them


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes! Vay Kay for Sloot.


----------



## CG (Jun 10, 2013)

tesla said:


> yes! Vay kay for sloot.



noooooooooo


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 10, 2013)

got the mod rod in the sloot shoot


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 10, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Wait.  Wtf is going on here?! Did saney, the moderator, get sent on a FCKING vacation?!


your asleep at the wheel bro! but yes saney is in time out.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm here for you Saney, PM me we can talk it out.


----------



## sneedham (Jun 10, 2013)

XYZ said:


> I'm here for you Saney, PM me we can talk it out.


LMFAO......classic...


----------



## independent (Jun 10, 2013)

How can i abuse my power and unban saney?


----------



## CG (Jun 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> How can i abuse my power and unban saney?



Ask prince.  While you're at it. Ask for nudes too


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> How can i abuse my power and unban saney?


Do it Big Moe, maybe Heavy's in a good mood


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 10, 2013)

kevinpa said:


> looking good my bro



hey saney,hows things?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 10, 2013)

^^lols


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 10, 2013)

great thread title..


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 10, 2013)

This story just keeps getting funnier


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2013)

Hope he comes back soon! I miss my little furry muscle bear!


----------



## CG (Jun 15, 2013)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2013)

Saney is making a comeback!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 21, 2013)

mrt must have finished then


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

Funny enough he's now 250lbs at 6% BF


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## _LG_ (Jun 21, 2013)

Lookin good brudda


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



Nicely done


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2013)

Wide hips tho. Lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

Saney reports he is SFW and hitting the MTR again. 

He notes you are all small, pale and can suck his atrophied balls.

I hear all the cats and dogs have mysteriously disappeared from his neighbourhood


----------



## Bowden (Jun 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Saney reports he is SFW and hitting the MTR again.
> 
> He notes you are all small, pale and can suck his atrophied balls.
> 
> I hear all the cats and dogs have mysteriously disappeared from his neighbourhood



What the big deal?
Cats and dogs consume and consist of high levels of protein.
Consumption of cats and dogs is just the diet ticket for reaching a massive 250lbs at 6% BF.

Hell that gives me an idea for an all natural cat and dog bodybuilding new supplement line for Prunagrow bodybuilding supplements.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2013)

Today nan made me my favourite scrambly eggs for breakfast, then I headed down to the BestHomeGym with the little bro. He is a lot smaller and less jerked than I am.

Anywho, we did legs together, it was nice. Little bro spotted me on my walking lunges, but too much sand spilt out of them and got in his eye!

After WO, we shared some delmonte fruits cups and neovar before I had a shift at the BBW strip bar I work at. Those fine bitches let me rub their poopers backstage! It helps them relax apparently!

Gears!


----------



## ROID (Jun 23, 2013)

Saney said:


> Inexpensive because you haven't paid for Gear in 20 years... NIGGER!



LOL

I'm laughing so hard I'm sweating.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I hear all the cats and dogs have mysteriously disappeared from his neighbourhood



Saney is an Abbo?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Saney is an Abbo?



He can be   New update coming soon!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2013)

As the world turns


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, this MTR has finally kicked in. All my teeth have eroded from all the grinding. Been awake and angry for 3 weeks straight now.

Gears!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 28, 2013)

Seem I missed something what happened with saney?It was over his bunk ay tren right?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Well, this MTR has finally kicked in. All my teeth have eroded from all the grinding. Been awake and angry for 3 weeks straight now.
> 
> Gears!




Holy fuck captn. I totally have a tooth ache!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2013)

Well today I'm looking tanned as fuck. That's what I tell nan, but Best Friend Tim says its jaundice. Fk that skinny girl-handed Jew.

Anywho, started a new cycle with a little tren stacked with moar tren. Gonna eat these scrambly eggs before going shopping for my BBWs! I sure hope I get to massage their poopers!


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 1, 2013)

why you logging in saneys log?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 1, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> why you logging in saneys log?



He forgot to log in to his gimmick acct before posting.  No biggie.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> why you logging in saneys log?



This is Saney's log, his spirit talks to me in dreams!


----------



## ROID (Jul 1, 2013)

How long is he banned for ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2013)

ROID said:


> How long is he banned for ?



I'm not sure. Hope he comes back soon!


----------



## ROID (Jul 1, 2013)

God speed to our fallen brother in gears


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 1, 2013)

We should have a memorial service. And pour a bottle of tranny urine on his virtual grave.  With some slightly overweight  messicans in iron mag shirts eating pizza! That would be nice.


----------



## ROID (Jul 1, 2013)

I've done way way way worse. Then again I can claim mental illness and they let me back.

I say he needs brought back from the abyss.


----------



## charley (Jul 1, 2013)

I am missing insaney...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2013)

Bring back Sloot goddamit!


----------



## ROID (Jul 2, 2013)

When I have lunch with rob today I will discuss this matter.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2013)

So check out my BestHomeGym!






Gears!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 4, 2013)

I love how this banned nigger log excels in his absence.
and I also love how comfortable I feel saying nigger here and no where else. Saney opened some racial doors


----------



## s2h (Jul 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> So check out my BestHomeGym!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that from the Fred Flinestone home gym collection?


----------



## independent (Jul 4, 2013)

Pm me saney i know youre here.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

lets all log in saneys log to keep legacy alive


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 4, 2013)

a narrow bench like that would actually be nice. Ben Pak was talking about the benefits of skinny benches for chest in one of his vids.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> a narrow bench like that would actually be nice. Ben Pak was talking about the benefits of skinny benches for chest in one of his vids.



I was in the middle of the outback when I saw that. An abandoned mine site, been sitting there for a good 10 yrs or moar


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 5, 2013)

Why doesn't Saney just log on as cellar door and finish this journal?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok so my diet slipped. I've been eating lots of delmonte fruit cups this week, but I'm still moar jerked then my little bro. 

Now pinning 200mg tren ed and my penis is moar vascular than it ever was -  that's what the messican tells me.

The doctor told me I have too much hair around my pooper. It's like a snare net for my terds. It has to go, but I'm not sure how. Might ask nan to rub so nair around the rim. 

Advices?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 6, 2013)

Saney requested I show everyone how Terked and Un-Jan he is.........


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2013)

looks good.....must be that bunk mtr


----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2013)

Looking great.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2013)

Werd!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 6, 2013)

God damn sexy sloot


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2013)

Sloot has unfriended me on FB! 

Hopefully he won't stay pissed forever


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 7, 2013)

lol....what a fuking child...he has friend requested me and blocked me like 4 times


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol....what a fuking child...he has friend requested me and blocked me like 4 times



No comment man, it's like because I didn't prevent his banning. Dudes gotta take responsibility for his own actions. 

He's actually allowed back if he drops the entire subject and moves fwd.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 8, 2013)

i see saney takes this whole internet thing very seriously


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> We should have a memorial service. And pour a bottle of tranny urine on his virtual grave. With some slightly overweight messicans in iron mag shirts eating pizza! That would be nice.


That just might get Saney to shed a tear of happiness


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> That just might get Saney to shed a tear of happiness



i get a whispy just thinking about it!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Sloot has unfriended me on FB!
> 
> Hopefully he won't stay pissed forever





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol....what a fuking child...he has friend requested me and blocked me like 4 times



Maybe I should break my self imposed Facebook rejection... So I can be friends with you guys


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2013)

^^^ naw fuck that Facebook is for homos


----------



## s2h (Jul 8, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i see saney takes this whole internet thing very seriously



yeah....way toooooo....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> ^^^ naw fuck that Facebook is for homos



Yeah it really is.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 8, 2013)

Instagram seems to be the new thing. Not what I had hoped for when I first heard the name though...


----------



## ROID (Jul 9, 2013)

When I'm doing cool shit I love Facebook.

When I'm not doing cool shit I get jealous of my friends that are doing cool shit.

My Facebook account is currently deactivated.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 10, 2013)

Alright WTF happened to silverback?  He got beef with AY?  was it legit?

prince don't ban me and force me to be resurrected as an eddie!


----------



## SFW (Jul 11, 2013)

Saney and heavy

pledge pin - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Jul 11, 2013)

Saney is here in spirit....and also under the screen name Sheri. He said GYCH with all the cock pics.


----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2013)

Saney got killed here at IM because of his intense love of all things EAGLES !!!!!!








**************** GO EAGLES ****************


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 11, 2013)

Saney come back!!!!


----------



## Bowden (Jul 11, 2013)

charley said:


> Saney got killed here at IM because of his intense love of all things EAGLES !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that really Saney?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

yeah but hes looking better than ever


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Saney requested I show everyone how Terked and Un-Jan he is.........



This is Saney now


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 11, 2013)

He got a nice basement rig going


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

even a leg press...so hes invested....granny is a sweet lady


----------



## brundel (Jul 17, 2013)

For six months I saved all the hair I shaved off my balls and taint.
I packed it (ALOT OF IT) into a supp bottle and sent it to saney.

Ill post pics


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2013)

Lmao!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 17, 2013)

saney needs to come back.....haven seen a good melt in awhile


----------



## Tesla (Jul 17, 2013)

He's says he's NEVER coming back.........but he will after he pinns more Tranny Urine!!


----------



## brundel (Jul 17, 2013)

Hes got enough sack pubes to make a large pillow.
That I know for certain.


----------



## brundel (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## brundel (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## brundel (Jul 17, 2013)

I attached duct tape to the inside of the bottle cap and crammed it into the bottom of the bottle so when it was opened the contents exploded out.


----------



## independent (Jul 22, 2013)

Any mtr updates? Kicked in yet?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 22, 2013)

Who is this saney character yall speak of?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 22, 2013)

Last anyone heard, saney was spotted outside Atlantic city hunkered down over a goat carcass with blood and sinew streaming from his mouth. They're calling him the "Jewbracabra"


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 24, 2013)

so what happened to Saney?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> so what happened to Saney?



Banned. You're next


----------



## ROID (Jul 24, 2013)

Why is he still banned ?

Shit probably was bunk.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 24, 2013)

he did a video where he received fellatio from a woman wearing an iron mag shirt.... that's not why he got banned. that's part of the reason he is awesome. I just wanted to remind you guys the type of gentleman Saney is.  lets not forget all the good parts of the man, the legend, Saney.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 24, 2013)

We have to find Saney's strip club, I know it's in Delaware, probably a strip club on every corner in Saney's hood. Just have to find the one with the X-large girls.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 24, 2013)

Saney has a fucking strip club??? Jfc just when you think a guy cant get any cooler...


----------



## CG (Jul 24, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Saney has a fucking strip club??? Jfc just when you think a guy cant get any cooler...



Bounces at one actually


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Bounces at one actually



Indeed!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 24, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Bounces at one actually



Good enough


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 25, 2013)

I liked Saney, he was cool, he gave me heaps of personal info on Griffith. One thing he told me and this was in the strictest confidence was that Griff has a hairless cunt.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 31, 2013)

Saney is  BP'ing 315 for 7, and Deadlifting 405 for 5.. his weight is 228lbs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 31, 2013)

Pics or GTFO


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 31, 2013)

*where's my goddamn nigger saney goddammit!!!!!*


----------



## CG (Aug 1, 2013)

He's gone forever and hates all of you except for a handful of people lol


----------



## CG (Aug 1, 2013)

He's still my fucking favorite member


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 1, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> He's gone forever and hates all of you except for a handful of people lol



Tell him I love him


----------



## independent (Aug 6, 2013)

Since no one else will ask, was the mtr really bunk?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Aug 8, 2013)

Since I was De-modded, thanks to heavy sucking AgentYes's fat cock.. Can a friendly Mod change the name of this Thread.. something other than MTR?

And i'm down to 226lbs. Shooting for 220.


----------



## charley (Aug 8, 2013)

....... good luck !!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 8, 2013)

Saney said:


> Since I was De-modded, thanks to heavy sucking AgentYes's fat cock.. Can a friendly Mod change the name of this Thread.. something other than MTR?
> 
> And i'm down to 226lbs. Shooting for 220.



Better?


----------



## Saney (Aug 8, 2013)

Thx


----------



## Intense (Aug 8, 2013)

Saney said:


> Since I was De-modded, thanks to heavy sucking AgentYes's fat cock.. Can a friendly Mod change the name of this Thread.. something other than MTR?
> 
> And i'm down to 226lbs. Shooting for 220.




So.....How was the mtr?


----------



## Saney (Aug 8, 2013)

Intense said:


> So.....How was the mtr?



Placebo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 8, 2013)

dang 226


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2013)

Time for some Front squats!!!


----------



## independent (Aug 9, 2013)

Good to have you back Saney.


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2013)

ehh... i don't write things down on paper so thats why this place will come in handy..

other than that, idgaf anymore


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2013)

added a few reps to my 500lb leg press routine, weight up to 145lbs with my front squats..

and warmed up with Leg Extensions.. Jay cutler does it before he does Leg Presses... so thats why i'm hot and fine and handsome and cool


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 9, 2013)

Do u even lift? How is the mtr treating you?Good to have you back bro!


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Do u even lift? How is the mtr treating you?Good to have you back bro!




MTR was Placebo. 

Thanks Ronnie.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 9, 2013)

Saney's Back Alright!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 9, 2013)

Ronnie with lame played out joke....who woulda guessed


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Ronnie with lame played out joke....who woulda guessed



i still love u kos!


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 11, 2013)

placebos for the win


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2013)

I am going to do 7 reps of 405 deadlifts tomorrow. (straps rule)

Took a huge dump. Now I weigh 201lbs.

SFW is in Chemo Therapy, and he sold his new born for some Trenbolone.

GearsMcGilf's wife suddenly passed away from old age... 105 long years of life. Adam is still in his fifties, so he shouldn't have a problem finding another great great grandmom to AP

Even though Tesla is Jerked and Tan with a clean shaved dome, still his belly sticks out further than his chest ever will

Through lots of canceling KOS and Ronnie were able to work things out with their significant others. Congratulations you two!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 11, 2013)

what are those strange ripples on your belly?


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what are those strange ripples on your belly?



Stretch marks


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 11, 2013)

I meant your abs dunce


----------



## Tesla (Aug 11, 2013)

Saney said:


> Even though Tesla is Jerked and Tan with a clean shaved dome, still his belly sticks out further than his chest ever will



Clen has taken care of that............My ribs are fucking huge so that doesn't help


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 11, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Clen has taken care of that............My ribs are fucking huge so that doesn't help



Big ribs can take a knifing


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome back psycho!


----------



## SFW (Aug 12, 2013)

He suffered under pontius pilate (heavy) was crucified (demodded) died (banned) and was buried. On the third day (or month) he rose from the dead, (asked heavy to unban him) in fullfillment of the scriptures. 

Welcome back CHRISTopher.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry Jack, Saney's back!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 12, 2013)

DL 405x8

weak sauce.

i think it's time for a 50lb increase... 455 or gtfo


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 12, 2013)

belt or no belt?


----------



## Saney (Aug 12, 2013)

Belt and Straps.. I don't need a belt tho i just use it cause ppl say to


----------



## Saney (Aug 13, 2013)

Giving up on the 315lb Bench Press.. going to lower the weight to 275 and knock out 3x's as many reps. It'll be better for me anyway. Always gotta welcome a good change..

Plus my Strip club might be getting shut down in a few weeks.. which blows because I was just given double the shifts... 

i'm gonna be poor if i lose my Job :'(


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 13, 2013)

Saney why are they closing down your club, what will become of your Harem?


----------



## Saney (Aug 13, 2013)

couple underage kids with Fake ID's left the club drunk and died in a crash....

Vineland go-go bar's liquor license revoked over fatal crash | NJ.com


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 13, 2013)

That will do it, That suck's, my club got raided a little while ago, the girls were selling their ass's, They got a slap on the wrist


----------



## Saney (Aug 13, 2013)

We'll see what happens..


----------



## SheriV (Aug 13, 2013)

usually its a temp suspension for things along those lines


it happened to my favorite bar
and in that instance they left the bar and killed someone else


----------



## Saney (Aug 13, 2013)

Well according to the link i posted, they will lose their license for 2 years... that's more than a slap on the wrist


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 13, 2013)

Saney your club got it for serving underage, if the club has priors they could revoke them, in my club the girls were charging like 200 bucks for a hummer, I think they got fined and the girls got banned, I didn't mean ur club got a slap on the wrist


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2013)

Open up a BBW tranny club next door. GICH!


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Open up a BBW tranny club next door. GICH!



Hmmmm... 

Me and a few of the guys I work with went to some dirty nasty Full Nude club last night.. those whores were fucking whores! I was chillin with one of the fat ones. i kept touching her vagina and her anus.. and she let me suck on her tits for 3$ LOL she was only 20 years old and it was her second day on the job... then we started talking and found out she lived in my neck of the woods.. so i wound up taking her home.... 

Who ever can guess what happened after I took her home gets the famous "Swamp" Tesla talks about all the time


----------



## independent (Aug 14, 2013)

Im guessing you banged her anus and came on her face.


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im guessing you banged her anus and came on her face.



Nope!

She played me out, didn't give me shit she promised, and left. Haven't spoken to her since lol Fucking fat bitch..


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2013)

Anyhow, I can do 23 reps with 225lbs on the Bench.

More than most on this site so i'm happy


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2013)

Saney said:


> Nope!
> 
> She played me out, didn't give me shit she promised, and left. Haven't spoken to her since lol Fucking fat bitch..



She's going to stalk you now, say she is preggo with yoar babies


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 14, 2013)

23 reps thats awesome!!!!


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> She's going to stalk you now, say she is preggo with yoar babies


Saney got her with his Super Sperm


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 14, 2013)

Saney said:


> Anyhow, I can do 23 reps with 225lbs on the Bench.
> 
> More than most on this site so i'm happy



yesterday I military pressed 320 for 7


----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yesterday I military pressed 320 for 7



Possible Vid cuz that's crazy strong for Military...........ot ur just playin. lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 15, 2013)

it wasn't standing....so technically not military...nautilus 4o year old behind the neck press with a plate and a 25 added...my shoulders are stupid strong though....I have done seated presses with o bar with 315 for 6 or so


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm hoping i can reach 25 reps soon.. cause i feel like that should be some kind of 'norm'


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2013)

Well I hit 24!!!

Guess i'm still not worthy until i reach 25


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 15, 2013)

I made a vid for you guys...330 for 6 or so


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 16, 2013)

nautilus behind the neck machine 330 - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 16, 2013)

Saney is handsome, but no cawk pics?


----------



## Saney (Aug 16, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Saney is handsome, but no cawk pics?



No cawk pics, sorry Hoyle..

I did get my Front Squat weight up to 160lbs. 15lb increase from last week. 

And my Inject Winny came in. So i'll start that today


----------



## independent (Aug 16, 2013)

Water based?


----------



## Saney (Aug 16, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Water based?



Oil


----------



## XYZ (Aug 20, 2013)

Saney said:


> Nope!
> 
> She played me out, didn't give me shit she promised, and left. Haven't spoken to her since lol Fucking fat bitch..



Should have given her $6.00..........all the ATM you wanted and then some.


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Should have given her $6.00..........all the ATM you wanted and then some.




haha.. for real..


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2013)

went up to 165lb Front squats for 12

did 245lb BP for 17 reps.

455lb Deadlift for 3

70lb DB curls for a set of 10.


----------



## CG (Aug 20, 2013)

Lookin good bro.  Hairy, but good lol


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2013)

Werd


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

Saney said:


> went up to 165lb Front squats for 12
> 
> did 245lb BP for 17 reps.
> 
> ...



I would tap that


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 20, 2013)

I see a vein


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I see a vein



working on getting more


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2013)

231lbs

Front Squat 170

BP 245x18

DB curls 35x20

Tricep Extention 100lb x20

Pull Down 100lbx20


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2013)

Saney said:


> Oil



Kicking in yet?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 23, 2013)

ab veins are serious


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2013)

Ate like a fat fuck last night.. smashed a bag of home-made cookies... YUM!!!

DB Curls: 40lbx20 (simultaneous curls)

BP: 245x17, 275x10

LatDowns: 110x20

Tri-Xtends: 110x16

No Squats today. Wasn't in the mood. No Prework. Shitty diet in the morning. No water intake. Winny Injections are hurting less. Thank god for that. 232lbs this morning. Fat status


----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2013)

BP 275x11

Front Squat  185x14

DB Flys, 35x20, 40x15

didn't weigh myself today.


----------



## Saney (Aug 27, 2013)

Meal #1 Protein Shake and Sausage, 33g protein, 330 calories. I want to stay under 2,400 calories today. 

Gonna do some Chest exercises today. Not sure what. I'll just go with the flow.

And I bought some London Broil. I put it in the oven @ 350 degrees for 45mins... and it came out Well done lol I'll cook it less next time  still good and lots of protein.. barely any fat in that meat.. good stuff


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 27, 2013)

Saney said:


> Ate like a fat fuck last night.. smashed a bag of home-made cookies... YUM!!!


snickerdoodles??? love those


----------



## Saney (Aug 27, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> snickerdoodles??? love those



Oatmeal raisin


----------



## brundel (Aug 27, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I'm short only 5'10,but my limbs are long Fuck my genetics.That's why I knocked up a fat girl so my kid will have linebacker genetics.


saney knocked up the short black guy.


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2013)

Started my super strict diet (AGAIN) but this time i'm staying serious.. fuck the bull shit.. Weighed 230.4lbs today

Yesterday did BP 275x11

DB flies 40lb x 20

Lat Pull downs 120lbs x 20

BB Rows 135x20, 140x20.

Then I quit and sucked my own cock.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2013)

You still got Abbz at 230?


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You still got Abbz at 230?



@ 230 i'm like KOS (Abs in my dreams) i could take a pic, but i'm a lazy fucking nigger kike


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2013)

Still impressed with the auto felatio


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2013)

Well yea of course^


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2013)

232lbs today.. guess its been from some decent water intake..

finished my calories intake @ 2,025 today with 220g Protein.

Did a few late night exercises.
Front Squats 185x15

DB Flys 45lbx20

EZ Curls 65lbx20


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 30, 2013)

its like this site has to say my name every other post


----------



## Saney (Aug 30, 2013)

229lbs

BP 245x17 i can't get any higher

DB Press: 50lbx20

Tri Extension 110x17

EZ Curl 70lbx20


----------



## Saney (Sep 2, 2013)

229lbs 

Started my cruise

DB Press 55lbx20, 60x20, 65x20, 70x20, 75x20, 80x20


That is all


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2013)

What about poking fat girls poopers update?


----------



## Saney (Sep 3, 2013)

No pooper updates

didn't weigh myself today. ate like poop yesterday.

EZ Curl 75lbx20

DB Flys 50lbx20

BB Row 145lbx20, 150lbx20

Leg Extension 135lbx20

that is all


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 3, 2013)

Saney said:


> No pooper updates


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2013)

...


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2013)

Cruisin, chillin, eating lots of grits.. like 3 times per day. I lose more weight when I eat a shit ton of carbs.... good!

May exercise some when I get back.. not sure what tho... idk. Captain needs to stop being a fag and stay out of my Log. I'll be glad to move it. I don't like him anymore.


----------



## independent (Sep 21, 2013)

Has the mtr finally kicked in yet?


----------



## Saney (Sep 23, 2013)

I've officially given up on this place.

You think someone is your friend, and he's not. You have a corrupt system here. Everyone is sucking the sponsors. 

I'd rather be somewhere else. You can delete this thread or at least unsticky it. I have no intentions of returning. No reason to stay or come back. The elite few i arrived with have all gone.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 23, 2013)

Omg at this kid
wow


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 23, 2013)

Saney never sucked off sponsors
bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha
yeah fuking right


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 23, 2013)

Who's he mad at now?


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 23, 2013)

What the fucks going on now?


----------



## CG (Sep 23, 2013)

Dafuck?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Saney never sucked off sponsors
> bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha
> yeah fuking right



When your good... they suck back


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2013)

. . is Saney back or not? I need to know goddamit because otherwise I have to gtfo of his Journal because he doesnt like me anymore and doesnt want to be associated with me 

 . . . but if he want to get back into the DRSE he'll need to send me an apology letter for being a fuckstick with a bunch of pubes soaked in tren


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2013)

Trash the journal, just delete the whole thing


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2013)

No fucking way! This journal is a testament to Saney's Greatness!


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> No fucking way! This journal is a testament to Saney's Greatness!



Aye, as I expected, captn.  Lol


----------



## independent (Sep 28, 2013)

I will bump this thread till he comes back.


----------



## CG (Sep 28, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I will bump this thread till he comes back.


Ain't happening


----------



## Saney (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## CG (Sep 28, 2013)

Saney said:


>


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 28, 2013)

arms and delts look huge


----------



## independent (Sep 28, 2013)

Agree, looks like youre on a bulk.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 28, 2013)

hes in the best shape he has ever been in...i guess time away from here and bunk gear has done him good


----------



## Tesla (Sep 28, 2013)

Looking Terked and Un-Jan Saney!


----------

